#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-28
<Ronnie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ubuntu-developer-week/new/#new
<leoquant> ik ben standby Ronnie
<Ronnie> heel goed leoquant
<commandoline> hehe, net toen ik op planet.ubuntu.com erover las :P
<Ronnie> commandoline: dat was mijn herinnering om deze ook op het forum te zetten
<Ronnie> vooral om mwanzo te promoten
<Ronnie> zodra onze naam wat meer op het forum verschijnt, zal ook hier de activiteit toenemen
<commandoline> ja, goed idee.
<Oer> ik chat al een jaar of 2, gewoon met mijn IP, is het geen goed idee om een Cloak aan te vragen, bvb van mwanzo ?
<Oer> en zo ja, hoe doe ik dat ?
<leoquant> monitoren van de nicks geeft vaak een idee wanneer iemand uit het Nerlandstalig gebied komt
<leoquant> via #freenode
<leoquant> zullen we oer?
<Oer> oke, dan maakik mijn naam weer even origineel
<RawChid> mwanzo heeft geen eigen cloak...
<RawChid> Ik neem aan dat je een unaffiliated neemt..
<OerHeks> RawChid, ja, dat is ook goed.
<leoquant> OerHeks, geen staffer op alert nu
<OerHeks> hmm die /stats p geeft geen list
<OerHeks> idd
<leoquant> p :0 staff members
<leoquant> ik pm er vaak twee die op niet afwezig staan
<leoquant> in het kanaal staan er duidelijk een paar op aanwezig dus....
<OerHeks> ja ik wacht even tot  mquin  klaar is
<leoquant> die is en goed en aardig
<leoquant> vertel dat je via ubuntu kanalen op irc zit
<leoquant> 24 hours a day
<OerHeks> ik heb gezegd dat ik nu ubuntero ben. :-D
<leoquant> :P
<OerHeks> hmm dit gaat via #ubuntu-irc  > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<leoquant> nou dat is nieuw dan.....
<OerHeks> All Ubuntu members can request an Ubuntu cloak by asking a member of the IRC Council for one. Please do not go to freenode staff first as they require approval from a group contact for group cloaks.
<commandoline> dat gaat volgens mij over cloaks bij het Ubuntu Membership
<leoquant> ubuntu members idd
<OerHeks> ik vind "ubuntu/member/nickname"  voldoende.
<leoquant> jij wil een unaffiliated
<RawChid> OerHeks, die mag je dus pas krijgen als je officieel Ubuntu Member bent
<leoquant> lol, dus een ubuntu member ben je NOG niet, dat komt over een paar maand ツ
<leoquant> als we ons best doen
<OerHeks> ow oke, wat is dan wel mogenlijk ?
<RawChid> leoquant: ben jij member?
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> unaffiliated, net als ik heb OerHeks
<Ronnie> als Ubuntu member, krijg je een cloak (moet je wel zelf aanvragen)
 * RawChid zit te denken om zich ook een keer op te geven als member
<Ronnie> ik zeg: Doen
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Wil jij een testemonial schrijven dan?
<leoquant> OerHeks, ben je nog in contact met een staffer?
<Ronnie> Ik schrijf wel een testemorial, zodra jij je opgeeft
<OerHeks> leoquant, mquin verwees me naar de ubuntu wiki
<leoquant> OerHeks, anders pak je een ander, maar begin niet over ubuntu membership!
<OerHeks> ah zo
<leoquant> een gewone cloag gaat via freenode
<leoquant> daar balen ze van uiteraard
<leoquant> k
<leoquant> of reset je verhaal even tegen die andere...
<leoquant> RawChid, ja ik doe ook mee
<leoquant> ik prijs je de hemel in...:P
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Ik zal zo mijn wiki geven
<RawChid> Fijn
<Ronnie> welkom unaffiliated/oerheks
<OerHeks> thnx :-D
<OerHeks> ik zie het zelf niet, uitloggen en weer inloggen ?
<Ronnie> OerHeks: om het zelf te zien wel, maar wij zien nu de cloak
<Ronnie> is hier iemand bekend het pidgin via irssi, zodat irssi op de server draait en je met pidgin kunt connecten en de 'oude' berichten kunt lezen?
<OerHeks> vragen om een screenshot is ook zowat, brb
<RawChid> Ronnie, waarom doe je niet gewoon via SSH inloggen naar je irssi?
<Ronnie> omdat ik een fantsoenlijke grafische interface wil
<OerHeks> :-)
<RawChid> Tsk, srry geen ervaring met fatsoenlijke grafische interfaces :P
<Ronnie> ik ben niet zo van de terminals, tenzij er geen ander alternatief is
<RawChid> Ah, je wilt irssi voor het teruglezen?
<leoquant> goed! OerHeks
<leoquant> gelukt
<OerHeks> thnx leoquant en RawChid
<RawChid> Dit is mijn wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RachidBM#Endorsements  Ik ga straks ff kijken om me op te geven
<leoquant> Ronnie, nee niet mee bekend...
<RawChid> LOL, volgende meeting is morgen. Dat lijkt me iets te snel. Ik geef me wel op voor de keer daarop
<leoquant> RawChid, er stonden dit weekend twee vertaalmeetings op 1mtr
<leoquant> mrt
<leoquant> nu nog 1...
<leoquant> OerHeks, ff +V en
<RawChid> leoquant, ja klopt
<RawChid> de 1 was een 'meeting' en de ander een 'event'
<RawChid> ik had ff getest
<OerHeks> wat is ff +V ?
<RawChid> +v is voice
<leoquant> rejoin ff OerHeks ?
<RawChid> Dat wordt hier gegeven aan mensen die er vaker zijn
<OerHeks> ah ik snap, hij stond nog op Oer
<OerHeks> word ik wel herkent nog,als ik als Oer binnenkom ?
<leoquant> (en liever niet beginnen over het nut ervan :P, als we straks meer "klanten" krijgen kan het van belang worden omdat deze dan zien bij wie men terecht kan als mwanzo member)
<leoquant> OerHeks, ja
<leoquant> feitelijk moet ik die verwijderen
<OerHeks> ik vind oer lekker kort, en is altijd vrij.
<leoquant> dan laat ik het staan
<OerHeks> oke, thnx
<leoquant> (was wel grappig geweest als je een ubuntu member cloak had gekregen....)
<OerHeks> dat kan volgens mij niet, dat overleggen ze met jullie, begreep ik
<commandoline> OerHeks: met het Ubuntu IRC Council dacht ik.
<leoquant> nee, dat kan niet, het traject staat op een membership wiki
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership     benefits
<OerHeks> oke, ik mag stemmen, maar ben geen member :-)
<leoquant> OerHeks, ooit was er sprake van dat alleen ubuntu members zouden mogen stemmen op gemeenschapsraad/bestuur van ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> dat plan/die basis was niet goed/basis te smal
<OerHeks> ja, dat verhaal heb ik meegekregen.
<OerHeks> ik heb me lang niet bezig gehouden met de organisatie struktuur, e.d., mijn eerste doel was ubuntu beter te leren kennen.
<OerHeks> en de beste manier leek me in #ubuntu en #ubuntu-nl te hangen om rijker te worden.
<leoquant> RawChid, wiki errors
<leoquant> badly
<leoquant> tjonge a loadingtime van 5 minuten
<leoquant> proeflezing errors bah
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ping
<StefandeVries> ja?
<StefandeVries> wazzup?
<leoquant> piano binnen?
<StefandeVries> Keyboard zojuist verkocht, nieuwe piano komt vrijdag binnen :)
<StefandeVries> Dus k zit tot vrijdag zonder instrument, maar goed..risico van het vak
<leoquant> wah komt goed uit!
<leoquant> want: pm
<leoquant> via identica een groep: mwanzo  (ubuntu-nl-mwanzo) aangemaakt van harte welkom.
<leoquant> heb uiteraard ook ubuntu-nl gejoined.
<RawChid> leoquant, thnx voor je endorsement!
<leoquant> haha herken je jezelf er nog in......:P
<leoquant> uh graag gedaan
<RawChid> Euhh... vind t wel een beetje raar om te lezen
<RawChid> Maar ben er blij mee!
<RawChid> Er bedankt
<RawChid> Erg*
<leoquant> maar het is waar he
<leoquant> je doet veel. en steekt overal je neus in
<leoquant> ik ga weer....
<leoquant> tot morgen
<erkan^> OerHeks: Is @jabber.org op pidgin veilig of niet ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee, ik ken jabber niet eigenlijk.
<OerHeks> alle software is goed getest, en linux versies zijn imho veilig.
<erkan^> imho ? wat is dat?
<OerHeks> in my humble oppinion,
<erkan^> kee snap ik
<OerHeks> VZIW is er ook zo 1, voor zover ik weet
<erkan^> VZIW
<erkan^> kan ook nergens vinden vai google
<OerHeks> niet ?
<erkan^> nee echt niet
<OerHeks> http://www.seniorennet.be/Pages/Computertips/computertip_detail.php?id=1848 ... of http://www.lampje.org/irc-afk.html
<erkan^> In Dutch: Voor Zover Ik Weet ?
<erkan^> die heeft geen VIZW
<erkan^> oeps VZIW
<erkan^> OerHeks:
<erkan^> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=vziw
<OerHeks> dat is een engelse site, daar vind je vast geen nl of vlaamse afko's
<OerHeks> imo wel trouwens
<erkan^> ja, maar die betekent toch een afkorting: voor zover ik weet, OerHeks
<RawChid> afko's?
<RawChid> :P
 * erkan^ is dom
<OerHeks> ja vast.
<erkan^> ze hebben vergeten: (-: en )-:
<erkan^> ik zie alleen :-) en :-(
<erkan^> dat gebruik ik niet
 * erkan^ gaat die week naar de kapper , daarna wil ik beginnen met handalfabet in de film maken en in gally toevoegen (-:
<erkan^> daarna ook gebarenwoorden in de film opnemen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-01
<Ronnie> Mooi verhaal Ubuntero v/d Maand verhaal UndiFineD
<Ronnie> ik den dat de standaard 'forummers' geen verschieten, een (voor hun) onbekende naam, die zoo veel bijdraagt aan Ubuntu
<OerHeks> ja jammer, dat forum leden weinig op IRC actief zijn.
<OerHeks> en andersom misschien ook.
<RawChid> Jammer dat het grote deel uberhaupt amper actief is binnen ubuntu-nl
<RawChid> Zie bijvoorbeeld alle enthousiaste reacties bij het topic van Ronnie http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ubuntu-developer-week/
<Ronnie> Ja, de forumgangers zijn altijd razend enthousiast over "bijdragen aan Ubuntu"
<RawChid> Oke, nu wel genoeg ge-sarcast :P
<erkan^> OerHeks, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MZ9lvYaomE
<DooitzedeJong> Hier volgt de vertaling van #ubuntu-classroom
<RawChid> DAt DooitzedeJong
<RawChid> Dag*
<DooitzedeJong> hallo
<leoquant> hi DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Vind je het goed dat ik het live vertaal?
<leoquant> uitstekend idee
<leoquant> en van een log is wel eens een mooie pdf gemaakt
<RawChid> Ah, er komt hier een soort parallel-sessie?
<RawChid> Het gaat hard in -classroom
<leoquant> RawChid, het is wel de bedoeling dat op korte termijn echt te organiseren
<leoquant> en ja het gaat vlot
<RawChid> :)
<DooitzedeJong> Om een pagina te gebruiken van de compiz wiki, compiz is een eigenlijk iets wat we noemen een "Composoting Windows Manager" in X land, wat betekent dat het de vensters beheerd en ook het vormgeven van deze vensters
<leoquant> waar staan die/zijn die git basics?
<DooitzedeJong> Deze technologie kwam rond 2005 toen XComposite uitkwam
<DooitzedeJong> Dat betekend dat op het gebied van mogelijkheden van compiz plugins, je schermen rechtstreeks kan beheren, beheren hoe ze worden vormgegeven, en hoe het totaalplaatje eruit ziet
<DooitzedeJong> volgens de plugin interface, dit maakt, dat er veel mogelijk is om dingen te doen de jij wilt
<DooitzedeJong> Nu gaan we verder naar de vraag, hoe moet ik een ontwikkeling omgeving creëren?
<DooitzedeJong> Gelukkig maakt Ubuntu ons dit heel makkelijk
<DooitzedeJong> het enige wat je moet doen is het installeren van de volgende paketten
<DooitzedeJong> compiz-dev en compiz-plugins-main-dev door het volgende te doen: sudo apt-get install compiz-dev compiz-plugins-main-dev
<DooitzedeJong> Deze cursus gaat over compiz in 11.04
<DooitzedeJong> In Ubuntu 10.10 moet men het volgende pakket installeren: compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<DooitzedeJong> Als je meer wilt ontwikkelen, is het handig om een lokale versie van compiz te hebben.
<DooitzedeJong> Gelukkig, is dat relatief gezien eenvoudig, sinds er scripts zijn.
<DooitzedeJong> zoals deze: http://git.compiz.org/~soreau/scripts/
<DooitzedeJong> <br> Sorry dat het niet zo snel gaat </br>
<DooitzedeJong> Clone gewoon de git bron daar en met het script heb je meteen een compleet werkende installatie afkomstig van de broncode
<DooitzedeJong> Dat zorgt ervoor dat je de broncode  gemakkelijk door kan lezen en bewerken van ander plug-ins die gedeeltelijk het zelfde doen als wat jouw doet.
<DooitzedeJong> correctie:
<DooitzedeJong> Dat zorgt ervoor dat je de broncode  gemakkelijk door kan lezen en bewerken van ander plug-ins die gedeeltelijk het zelfde doen als wat jouw plug-in moet doen.
<DooitzedeJong> Nu op naar de bijzonderheid van het schrijven van je eerste plug-in
<DooitzedeJong> Compiz plug-ins zijn geschreven in C++. We hoeven niet de geavanceerde opties van C++ te kennen, enkel de basis.
<DooitzedeJong> We hebben uitsluitend een klein deel bibliotheken nodig, glib en sigc
<DooitzedeJong> en meer recentelijk CMake
<DooitzedeJong> CMake wordt ook gebruikt voor bouwen in plaats van automake
<DooitzedeJong> Hier volgt een vraag van een deelnemer:
<DooitzedeJong> VRAAG: Is het mogelijk om een bepaald soort lokale versie die gebruikmaakt van Ubuntu pakketten en pbuilder of iets vergelijkbaars, om het makkelijk te verwijderen?
<DooitzedeJong> ANTWOORD: Je kan inderdaad clone lp:compiz, echter, dit is een pakket branch van compiz core, het heeft niet betrekking tot alle modules.
<DooitzedeJong> Daarnaast, ben ik niet zeker hoe men ervoor moet zorgen dat het lokaal gebouwd en geïnstalleerd wordt.
<DooitzedeJong> dus ik stel voor dat je aan de standaard bronnen vasthoud
<DooitzedeJong> Nu gaan we terug naar het schrijven van de plug-ins
<DooitzedeJong> De basiskennis,  is C++, boost of CMake
<DooitzedeJong> Bedenkt dat OpenGL niet een stikte vereiste is, dat kan omdat er vele grafische mogelijkheden zij die algemeen gebruikt worden, zijn inbegrepen bij de API van Compiz
<DooitzedeJong> Het is enkel nodig als je een bling-bling plug-in wilt maken.
<DooitzedeJong> En dan is het nog niet nodig maar wel mooi.
<DooitzedeJong> Nu beginnen we met het creëren van jouw plugin project
<DooitzedeJong> Dus aan de slag,  stel je wilt een plug-in maken met de naam "moveleft" welke, iedere keer als er een venster wordt geopend, dat het elk ander venster naar links schuift.
<DooitzedeJong> Je mappenstructuur moet als volgt zijn
<DooitzedeJong> moveleft
<DooitzedeJong> -
<DooitzedeJong> -> src
<DooitzedeJong> ---> moveleft.cpp
<DooitzedeJong> ---> moveleft.h
<DooitzedeJong> -> moveleft.xml.in
<DooitzedeJong> CMakeLists.txt
<DooitzedeJong> Nu zal ik de componenten uitleggen
<DooitzedeJong> In principe, de .cpp en de .h bestanden zijn de implemtatie van jouw plugin, bijvoorbeeld de laadbare object code.
<DooitzedeJong> de .xml.in beschrijft informatie over jouw plugin voor CCSM en haar optie's
<DooitzedeJong> de Cmake.lists.txt is het bouwsysteem
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet eten , ik ben zo terug
<DooitzedeJong> Dat zei die man niet
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet eerst huiswerk maken, ik ben zo terug
<UndiFineD> dank je Ronnie
<UndiFineD> hebben we zoveel japanse forumleden ?
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenavond
<DooitzedeJong> Kan ik de vertaalde cursus ook in een document zetten?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: is de wiki misschien wat?
<DooitzedeJong> kan ook
<DooitzedeJong> Als ik het eerst mag maken in een document
<commandoline> ja, je kan later ook altijd dat document gewoon uploaden naar de wiki als bijlage
<commandoline> maar is wel wat minder toegankelijk denk ik, het scheelt een pagina doorklikken.
<DooitzedeJong> Moet ik de timestamps er ook bij zetten
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Wil je het als een irc log of als een goedlopend verhaal?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik zou gewoon de begintijd per meeting er even boven zetten, verder lijkt het voordeel van leesbaarheid van een lopend verhaal me hoger wegen dan dat van timestamps
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> Ik breek even in..wat gaat er gebeuren?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb vanmiddag een gedeelte van de eerste cursus van de ubuntu developer mweek vertaald
<DooitzedeJong> Het is uiteindelijk de bedoeling om het realtime te doen, maar helaas typ ik niet snel en liep ik al snel 3 kwartier achter
<StefandeVries> ah, I see
<StefandeVries> vervelend
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moet de titel van het document worden
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Cursus - Creëren van eigen compiz plug-in?
<DooitzedeJong> of moet ik toevoeging gebruiken?
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline, leoquant?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moet de titel van het document worden?
<RawChid> Wat is de Engelse titel? ;)
<RawChid> (je bent aan het vertalen, in principe hoef je dan niet zelf na te denken toch :P )
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil er een goedlopend verhaal van maken
<RawChid> Oke
<StefandeVries> Is de titel dan een onderdeel van een goedlopend verhaal?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil er een soort van verslag van maken
<DooitzedeJong> en het logisch indelen
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: cancelled the transfer
<DooitzedeJong> okay
<DooitzedeJong> why?
<RawChid> Magoed, wat is de titel in het Engels?
<DooitzedeJong> How to write a compiz plugin
<RawChid> "Schrijf een eigen compiz plug-in"
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Schrijf/Bouw/Maak
<DooitzedeJong> ik had:   Het schrijven van een compiz plug-in
<DooitzedeJong> door Sam Pillaz (smspillaz)
<StefandeVries> is goed, toch? :)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<RawChid> Ja, ook goed
<DooitzedeJong> Ik maak straks het document alvast openbaar
<DooitzedeJong> zodat jullie het kunnen controleren op feiten
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, had jij het document ontvangen?
<StefandeVries> Nee, foutmelding bij de overdracht
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, ik stuur het nu via IRC
<StefandeVries> ik zie het :)
<DooitzedeJong> ook aan jouw RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> Zou je het willen accepteren StefandeVries?
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<StefandeVries> dat heb ik al gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> oh oke
<DooitzedeJong> Want die van mij is nog niet gestart
<DooitzedeJong> Ik stuur het nog eens
<StefandeVries> e-mail: stefandevries1994@gmail.com
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> verzonden
<StefandeVries> en ontvangen
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<RawChid> Euh,
<DooitzedeJong> Jij ook?
<RawChid> Toevalig dropbox of Ubuntu One?
<RawChid> Ik zit op irssi en weet niet precies hoe het werkt :P
<RawChid> En veel werk, moet ik ook weer sshen enzo :P
<StefandeVries> Arm jong..:P
<DooitzedeJong> Dropbox
<DooitzedeJong> maar dat gebruik ik niet op 11.04
<DooitzedeJong> ik heb ook ubuntu one
<DooitzedeJong> Wat vind je ervan StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> So far, so good :)
<leoquant> sorry DooitzedeJong  ik was even gewoon foetsie....
<leoquant> gaat alles goed?
<DooitzedeJong> ja, maar ik gebruik nu de logs en maak er een leesbaar verslag van
<leoquant> great
<leoquant> plek op de wiki?: onder ubuntu dev weeks op de mwanzo wiki?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Maar eerst moet ik nog het verslag af hebben
<leoquant> uiteraard
<leoquant> bedankt alvast
<DooitzedeJong> Dit probeer ik met elke cursus te doen die was en nog komt
<leoquant> behalve met de ubuntu user days he...dat moet anders :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, maar probeer dat eerst maar eens te regelen
<DooitzedeJong> dan zien we wel verder
<leoquant> zekur..
<DooitzedeJong> Want misschien worden mensen door dit werk getriggerd
<DooitzedeJong> om maar bij het engels te blijven
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, het is niet bekend genoeg binnen de loco
<leoquant> ook
<leoquant> ik heb wel eens enkel met sense die dev llessen doorgebracht
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien kan het vertaalteam ons ook helpen
<leoquant> goed idee
<DooitzedeJong> en dan puur voor het vertalen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zet het begin nu online
<DooitzedeJong> op de wiki
<leoquant> ok ik ga lezen daar
<DooitzedeJong> Waar kan ik het plaatsen
<leoquant> workshops: onderaan: dev weeks
<leoquant> zie je het?
<DooitzedeJong> zal even kijken
<leoquant> eventueel een matrix met datum workshop, en onderwerp en naam van de deelnemer(jiij)
<DooitzedeJong> lijkt me geen goed plan
<leoquant> nee?
<leoquant> feitelijk zijn he workshops
<leoquant> internationaal
<DooitzedeJong> /community/mwanzo/developerweeks/20110301/1800/naam
<DooitzedeJong> of /community/mwanzo/developerweeks/2011/naam
<DooitzedeJong> of /community/mwanzo/Workshop/developerweeks/2011/naam
<RawChid> Hoe vaak zijn die UDW's ?
<RawChid> Vaker dan 1 keer per jaar?
<DooitzedeJong> nee volgens mij niet
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<leoquant> die timetable kan overgenomen worden
<DooitzedeJong> Twee keer per jaar
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> wat is er wrong met dat schema op de wiki?
<DooitzedeJong> geef eens een link dan
<RawChid> Dan zou ik meer dan alleen 2011 in de URL gebruiken
<leoquant> zie mijn link
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<DooitzedeJong> /community/mwanzo/developerweeks/2011/february-march/naam
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel de nederlandse
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> onderaan
<leoquant> ik por Gotiniens even
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong, graag Nederlands gebruiken
<RawChid> Voor de maanden ten minste
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja, was ik vergeten :P
<DooitzedeJong> /community/mwanzo/Workshop/DeveloperWeeks/2011/februari-maart/naam
<leoquant> straks komt de grote baas zelf
<leoquant> gotiniens
<DooitzedeJong> en de home page als /community/mwanzo/developerweeks/
<DooitzedeJong> Waarvan is die de baas dan?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hij zou het internationale deel van mwanzo opzetten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> maar ik vrees....
<DooitzedeJong> Ben je het eens met de structuur? /community/mwanzo/Workshop/DeveloperWeeks/jaar/maanden/naam
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> niet in dagen?
<RawChid> Nee, ik vind het zo mooi
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> erg relevant?
<leoquant> ik ook
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> zit die gothic wel bij meeting....
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien kunnen we wel een boek uitgeven met allemaal verzamelde werken van de developer weeks...
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<leoquant> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Is vast wel markt voor
<DooitzedeJong> en drukken kost tegenwoordig niks meer vergeleken met vroeger
<StefandeVries> als je er een goed internationaal team voor kunt vinden..wie weet :)
<leoquant> tja.....
<DooitzedeJong> Moet het niet UbuntuDeveloperWeeks zijn?
<RawChid> Of UDW
<DooitzedeJong> /community/mwanzo/Workshop/UbuntuDeveloperWeeks/jaar/maand/naam
<RawChid> UDW heeft mijn voorkeur
<DooitzedeJong> UDW is misschien wat te vaag maar kan ook
<leoquant> laat men maar wennen aan jargon
<DooitzedeJong> op de internationale wiki staat het voluit geschreven
<leoquant> ok das waar
<DooitzedeJong> We moeten zoveel mogelijk gelijk zijn aan de internationale community lijkt mij
<leoquant> maar UDW als afkorting is toch ok?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Maar doen dan
<leoquant> staat het zo ook niet in de meeting wiki
<DooitzedeJong> en dan de hoofdpagina /community/developerweeks
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> graag
<DooitzedeJong> of UbuntuDeveloperWeeks?
<leoquant>  UbuntuDeveloperWeeks
<leoquant> udw
<DooitzedeJong> oke duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe moet ik in een titel een enter maken?
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/SchrijvenCompizPlug-in
<leoquant> een enter? moment RawChid ?
<RawChid> zit ff in meeting
<leoquant> titel en enter?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, kan een : niet?
<DooitzedeJong> een soort van een <br>
<leoquant> : = door etc.
<DooitzedeJong> Cees?
<RawChid> <<BR>> ??
<leoquant> erkan^, ping
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<DooitzedeJong> werkt niet
<leoquant> dan ga gewoon doorgaan
<leoquant> later passen we het aan
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Wat vind je van het begin?
<leoquant> ik ben weer weg.....
<leoquant> goed!
<RawChid> Enter in titel is raar, ik weet niet of dat wel kan.
<RawChid> Titel bedoel je tekst tussen    ==  ==  toch
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<leoquant> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik bedoel meer dit
<DooitzedeJong> blahblahblahblah
<DooitzedeJong>      door Sam Spilsbury
<DooitzedeJong> zoals bij kop 1 in openoffice
<RawChid> <<BR>> is een enter (break) in wiki taal
<DooitzedeJong> dat werkt niet
<DooitzedeJong> in een titel
<RawChid> Wat is een titel?
<DooitzedeJong> =  =
<RawChid> Ik moet wiki syntax zien om je te snappen
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ja, denk niet dat dit kan
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Dan maar zo, in de pdf die komt doe ik  het wel op die manier
<RawChid> Eigenlijk moet je dat ook niet willen.
<RawChid> Want dan krijg je lange titels
<RawChid> Die "door blabla" kan een subtitel zijn
<DooitzedeJong> dan zit er teveel ruimte tussen
<leoquant> RawChid, ok
<RawChid> Tja, het is een wiki, geen Wordperfect :P
<leoquant> ik ga badderen......nu!
<RawChid> Of je moet echt met HTML/CSS aan de gang. Maar dat lijkt me overdreven :)
<RawChid> Badderze leoquant
<RawChid> Doe je badeend de groeten
<DooitzedeJong> Ja leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga ook RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> Tot ziens
<RawChid> Dag DooitzedeJong, succes verder
<DooitzedeJong> Zal wel lukken
<DooitzedeJong> Doeg
<erkan^> leoquant, riep je me?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> dooitze
<leoquant> bedankt
<erkan^> okee
<leoquant> ja uh ik pingde wel idd....
<leoquant> komt een andere keer wel weer
<erkan^> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-02
<hajour> is omega ook bij ubuntu nl?
<hajour> hij is nederlands
<hajour> als hij bij ubuntu-nl is
<hajour> zeg hem dan dat als hij wil ik hem wel als padawan wil nemen .als hij geen ubt member is nog
<hajour> leoquant, ^
<hajour> jdeslaur word hoogstwaarschijnlijk mijn padawan maar ik mag er 2 hebben
<leoquant> omega?
<hajour> ja
<leoquant> nooit van gehoord
<hajour> hi is nederlander
<hajour> hij
<hajour> en programmeur
<leoquant> is dat zijn forumnick ook
<hajour> geen idee
<hajour> hij zat in dat andere team
<hajour> niet bij mij
<hajour> maar ik neem hem zo op in me team
<hajour> zonder er ook maar 1 keer over na te hoeven denken
<leoquant> wil hij terug bij speechcontrol?
<hajour> hij zat bij wintermute
<hajour> hij was oficieel niet bij ons
<hajour> maar bij wintermute
<leoquant> die andere nick komt me bekend voor
<hajour> jdeslaur is wel in ons team
<hajour> hij is student
<hajour> en gaat naar school nu om ze master te halen
<leoquant> het speechcontrol is groot op launchpad. op IRC zijn nog weinig leden aanwezig
<hajour> develoment managment
<hajour> hebben jullie hulp nodig?
<hajour> ik kan mensen vragen van mijn team om te helpen
<leoquant> nee
<hajour> was maar een aanbod
<leoquant> dank ツ
<leoquant> maar jacky zie ik niet meer actief bij speech
<hajour> wel hoor
<hajour> in speechcontrol devel
<leoquant> ok mooi
<hajour> hij is proberen een beter overzicht te krijgen eerst in wie wat doet in speechcontrol
<leoquant> wie was je mentor bij het beginners clubje?
<hajour> wie ervaren programmeurs zijn met welke skills
<hajour> phillw
<leoquant> op irc is ie weg?
<hajour> maar eerlijk gezegd had hij het een beetje te druk om mij als padawan te hebben
<hajour> pc problemen heeft hij zei hij
<leoquant> meetingology is weg zie ik nu....
<leoquant> jammer
<hajour> als hij weg blijft
<hajour> meetingology
<hajour> UndiFineD,  was een bot aan het maken
<leoquant> was vna bell he?
<hajour> net zo 1 als meetingology
<hajour> ja
<hajour> die bot  staat nu in general
<leoquant> meetingology?
<hajour> ja
<leoquant> welk kanaal?
<RawChid> leoquant!!
 * RawChid wilt binnenkort wiki workshop doen
<hajour> sii-general
<RawChid> geven
<leoquant> RawChid, goede morgen
<hajour> en andere die daarbij horen
<leoquant> maar waarom is ie hier weg?
<hajour> hai RawChid
<RawChid> Oh sorry, ik val zomaar binnen.
<hajour> geen idee
<leoquant> heeft ubuntu meetingbots?
<hajour> mischien heeft de council toch wat gedaan met deinfo die verschillende mensen hebben gegeven
<hajour> want nu je het zegt
<hajour> phillw komt inderdaad niet meer in ubuntu kanalen
<leoquant> welke council, welke info?
<hajour> alleen nog in lubuntu
<hajour> wat ik zei in ubuntu women
<hajour> ik was niet alleen
<hajour> wie  vond dat het verkeerd was
<leoquant> ik wil een meetingbot
<hajour> UndiFineD,  geef de bot aan ubuntu-mwanzo XD
<leoquant> klein-kind-modus
<hajour> zo dit leest hij wel
<hajour> mocht ik het vergeten
<hajour> leoquant,
<leoquant> jullie hadden meetingology toch ook?
<hajour> ik heb het gisteren ook erover gehad in ubuntu women .dit is even over iets heel anders
<hajour> ja maar nu niet meer
<leoquant> is je da verteld dat ie verdween?
<leoquant> t
<hajour> jullie weten dat de scholen staakte?
<leoquant> ?
<hajour> nee daarvoor al
<leoquant> nee...
<hajour> weer bezuinigingen
<hajour> 380 miljoen
<hajour> op de basis scholen en speciaal onderwijs
<leoquant> ach....
<hajour> consequenties
<leoquant> RawChid, welke datum!
<leoquant> leuk! workshops
<hajour> grotere klassen in speciaal onderwijs en op de gewone basis scholen
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> we mogen stemmen....
<hajour> rugzakjes verdwijnen
<hajour> daarmee dus ook speciale coaches voor kinderen met problemen
<hajour> ook de aanschaf van speciale pc programma s kunnen niet meer worden aangeschaft
<hajour> of exstra lessen
<RawChid> leoquant, datum komt nog.
<hajour> augustus word het al doorgevoerd
<hajour> ook hbo en master wat erna komt
<leoquant> ok RawChid alvast thx
<RawChid> Ik ga eerst een kleine voorbereiding doen en die wiki bijwerken. Daarna wil ik met jou een datum prikken, en het naar buiten brengen (forum, mail, planet)
<leoquant> juist!
<hajour> eerste jaar 1500 euro tweede jaar 1500 euro derde jaar 3000 euro 4 de jaar 3000 euro
<leoquant> er komt een mwanzo stuk op de planet by the way
<leoquant> identica is in de lucht
<hajour> o mooi
<hajour> goed zeg
<hajour> maar nu dacht ik he
<leoquant> ik heb niet te klagen over mwanzo idd ツ
<hajour> ubuntu is toch ook bedoeld voor sociale dingen en dergelijke naar buiten te brengen buiten irc
<leoquant> ja vandaar :planet prikbord ed
<hajour> zouden wij niet via internet klassen kunnen geven aan kinderen
<hajour> extra lessen
<leoquant> alles kan zowat
<hajour> elk beetje is meegenomen
<hajour> misschien stom idee
<hajour> maar drop het toch maar
<leoquant> het valt imho buiten het bereik van ubuntu
<hajour> jeugd gebruikt ubuntu zijn over 10 jaar de volwasenen
<hajour> bug 1 verliest
<hajour> jong geleerd oud gedaan
<hajour> ik moet eerst met me jongste dochter naar de dokter
<hajour> maar daarnas ga ik bellen met oss
<hajour> en hun in contact brengen met het gedeelte dat de software doet van de 18 basis scholen
<hajour> als dat lukt ga ik verder naar andere scholen
<hajour> ketting reactie
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> kinderen gebruiken op school edubuntu/ubuntu
<hajour> ouders willen hun kinderen kunnen helpen
<hajour> en gaan ook ubuntu gebruiken misschien samen met windows op de pc
<hajour> maar meeste die dat deden zijn later alleen ubuntu gaan gebruiken
<leoquant> wat je nu voorstelt is heel veel werk en heel ingrijpend om te organiseren
<hajour> trouwens op de scholen gebruiken ze op dit moment windows uit 2001
<hajour> ja en
<hajour> mensen erbij betrekken van ubuntu
<hajour> meeste hebben ook kinderen
<hajour> en iedereen wil goed onderwijs voor ze kids
<leoquant> ik zou alleen aan de het idee/verantwoordelijkheid al kapot gaan
<hajour> jij bent niet verantwoordelijk
<hajour> niet bang zijn
<leoquant> tuurlijk moet je je eigen grenzen bewaken
<hajour> ten eertse scholen houden hun speciale programmas hierdoor
<leoquant> je draagkracht
<leoquant> mijn beperkingen meenemen in beslissingen
<hajour> voor kids met handicaps
<hajour> jij bent hier tocj niet alleen
<leoquant> ik kan niet de wereld redden met ubuntu
<hajour> hoeveel leden heeft ubuntu
<hajour> nl
<hajour> alles bij elkaar
<leoquant> heeft geen leden
<hajour> helemaal niet?
<leoquant> omdat we "niets" zijn
<hajour> en wie zijn dat op de meeting dan?
<leoquant> hoe leg ik dit uit....
<hajour> ze stemmen toch ook
<leoquant> we zijn klein/vrijwilligerswerk/en hebben een prive leven
<hajour> ja en iedereen toch van ubuntu
<leoquant> sommigen studeren hebben werk
<RawChid> Ubuntu NL is tot nu toe een samenraapsel van mensen die willen bijdragen. Ze doen wat en hoeveel ze willen.
<leoquant> fromnine to five
<hajour> als er veel zijn dan is een half uur per persoon genoeg
<leoquant> RawChid, idd
<leoquant> hajour, we zijn zo klein
<hajour> en waarom klein blijven
<hajour> als ouders merken wat ubuntu kan betekenen voor de scholen
<leoquant> dat willen we niet, we zijn het
<hajour> komen er heus wel meer
<hajour> mm
<hajour> sorry
<RawChid> hajour, maar er is een verschil tussen mensen die graag Ubuntu gebruiken. En mensen die actief willen bijdragen
<hajour> maar ik hoor vaak dat jullie mensen te kort hebben
<leoquant> kijk ik wil mensen betrekken bij ubuntu
<hajour> een gedeelte van die mensen zal niks doen maar een ander gedeelte wel
<leoquant> bijdragen aan ubuntu
<leoquant> maar er zijn voor een loco grenzen
<RawChid> Zo hebben we een forum met ong. 16.000 geregistreede leden. Ik denk dat er tientallen ook echt bijdragen aan de gemeenschap.
<hajour> zo 16000
<leoquant> zo'n 40 leden zijn erg actief gok ik, misschien 60
<RawChid> Oke, laten we zeggen hooguit een paar 1000 die ook echt posten op het forum (wilde gok)
<hajour> als alleen de helft maar zou helpen of een derde kom je een heel eind hoor
<Cees> RawChid, spijker op zijn kop. De opmerking dat Ubuntu NL zo erg is gegroeid slaat m.i. op mensen die Ubuntu graag gebruiken. Actief bijdragen (los van posten op het forum) is nog steeds een kleine groep.
<leoquant> nee de meesten willen enkel support 99%
<leoquant> 1% blijft min of meer "hangen"
<leoquant> echt
<RawChid> Precies
<hajour> maak maar eens een poll met de vraag waarom ze niks doen.wedden dat  een gedeelyte zegt omdat ze niet weten wat ze kunnen bijdragen enhoe
<leoquant> hajour, dan zou ik mensen bood/kwaad maken
<hajour> onzin gewoon een poll waar anoniem kan worden gepost
<leoquant> sorry ik denk heel klein....
<leoquant> kleinburgelijk ook
<Cees> veel mensen kunnen en willen niet eens bijdragen. Dat zijn gebruikers (met hele andere hobbies).
<leoquant> juist
<hajour> ik zie een kans om echt iets te doen
<RawChid> hajour, het zou vast helpen als je actiever mensen ronselt. Alleen doen de mensen hier wat ze kunnen en/of leuk vinden. En dat is in het algemeen niet het zoeken van nieuwe mensen.
<RawChid> Dan zou je soort van recruiters moeten hebben vind ik. (niet dat ik hier achter sta)
<leoquant> headhunting
<hajour> nog even gedult in de nieuwe ubuntu zit de verbeterde open mary
<RawChid> Dat woord wilde ik net niet gebruiken leoquant :PP
<leoquant> je kan niemand dwingen, duh....
<Cees> in 11.04?
<Cees> huh?
<hajour> dan kan ik op het forum posten
<RawChid> En met Open Mary is alles opgelost?
<RawChid> Ahzo
<hajour> yep
<hajour> hebben wij gedaan
<hajour> speechcontrol
<RawChid> Goezo
<leoquant> dat is echt goed hajour
<hajour> als het lukt komt ie er nog net in
<leoquant> ik hoop het uiteraard!
<hajour> het was een race tegen de tijd
<leoquant> kleine stappen betekenen veel vaak
<RawChid> Ow, als het lukt. Dat is een ander verhaal :P
<hajour> heb hele lange werkdagen gemaakt
<hajour> soms van 30 uur
<RawChid> Jij liever dan ik.
<leoquant> dat zou helemaal niet oeten hajour  dan raak je opgebrand
<leoquant> take care
<hajour> we gaan ook kijken of we het kunnen laten werken met de nieuwe electronische schoolborden
<leoquant> (dat zeg ik altijd tegen hajour )
<RawChid> Ah, de digi boards
<hajour> yep
<hajour> o en mijn idee van de vibrasound equipment gaat waarschijnlijk ook worden gemaakt
<hajour> voor doven
<leoquant> maar dat is toch hardware?
<hajour> yep
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> maar gaat werken met speechcontrol
<hajour> dat wintermute niet meer bij ons zit betekend niet dat we geen AI meer kunnen programeren
<hajour> UndiFineD,  kan dat ook
<hajour> en daar hadden ze niet op gerekend
<hajour> want zie je speechcontrol is niet afhankelijk van winter
<hajour> hun wel van ons
<hajour> weten jullie trouwens dat ze coucil leden per continent willen aanstellen?
<hajour> ik hoorde mijn naam maar ben hem toen gauw gesmeerd
<hajour> ik weet hoe ze zijn
<hajour> voor je het weet heb je ja gezegd
<hajour> ik ben nog lang niet ervaren genoeg voor zoiets
<hajour> dat is way over my head
<hajour> btw ik was mentor gemaakt eerst zonder dat ik me ervoor had aangemeld
<hajour> dat is op mijn verzoek nu veranderd naar master
<hajour> een treetje lager zogezegd
<hajour> ik heb nog veel te veel te leren eerst
<hajour> dus ik ben nu master en ik heb een mentor gekregen om mentor te worden
<leoquant> gedoe hoor UBT.....maar het zijn aardige lui
<leoquant> kan niet anders zeggen
<RawChid> Die Council is toch al per continent
<RawChid> ?
<hajour> o en uh het ziet er naar uit dat ik mogelijk toch naar UDS ga
<leoquant> ja, voor ubuntu membership
<RawChid> LoCo Council is dat
<RawChid> Toch/
<hajour> ubt
<hajour> heb ik het over
<RawChid> Ah
<leoquant> hmm  RawChid , weet niet
<leoquant> ok hajour
<RawChid> Goed dat je het zegt leoquant, ik zet me op de lijst voor membership :P
<leoquant> lol
<hajour> lol ik spreek nog maar net een beetje engels
<hajour> laat staan frans of duits of 1 van cde andere talen
<leoquant> anglo/american cultuur ook wel
<leoquant> presteren/karma/privileges
<hajour> laat ik het zo zeggen ik zie mezelf niet als council persoon
<leoquant> wat doet een council iemand hajour ?
<leoquant> juist: praten
<hajour> ingrijpen onder andere als leden de regels over treden
<hajour> kijken wat er nog gedaan moet worden
<hajour> en hoe dat op te lossen
<hajour> maar dat is wel wat anders als een team leiden
<leoquant> native engelstaligzijn is zo belangrijk......
<leoquant> juist bij geschillen
<hajour> mijn engels is nog lang niet goed genoeg
<leoquant> continenten verdeling maakt niet uit
<RawChid> Je moet het ook trekken
<RawChid> En leuk vinden
<leoquant> engels is voertaal
<leoquant> RawChid, vaak missen we de subtiele dingen
<leoquant> tenminste ik :P
<leoquant> maar wacht ik ga mootbot aanvragen
<hajour> mm lastig
<hajour> ik probeer het launchpad van omega te vinden
<hajour> ok wiki
<RawChid> Is het een project?
<RawChid> https://launchpad.net/projects/+index?text=omega
<hajour> nee een persoon
<hajour> dat is zijn nick
<RawChid> Ahzo
<leoquant> nooit van gehoord
<leoquant> en ik loop toch al een tijdje rond
<RawChid> Omega Weapon
<RawChid> Sorry, daar moest ik aan denken
<RawChid> Je kunt t em ook vragen natuurlijk, of is dat heel gek :PP
<hajour> als het tegen zzit heeft hij zich uit heel ubuntu uitgeschreven
<hajour> door het hele gedoe
<hajour> laten we zo zeggen
<hajour> er was een manipulatief spelletje gaande
<hajour> inzet speechcontrol
<hajour> slachtoffer omega
<RawChid> Aj, dat is niet mooi
<hajour> en ik  en nog 2 zijn de enige die er mee bezig zijn om het goed op te lossen voor omega
<hajour> omega is een nederlander ook vandaar dat ik vroeg of hij ook ier zat
<hajour> hier
<hajour> en het kan mme geen ene .... schelen dat dgene die fout was heel lang al bij ubuntu zit en nog een ander was er ook bij betrokken
<hajour> ik kan niet toekijken als er onnrecht gebeurt
<hajour> en dan niks doen
<hajour> btw dat was 1 van de vele redenen dat ik niet bij SII ben gegaan
<hajour> das niet mijn stijl
<hajour> rust is eindelijk weer terug nu we niet meer bij hun horen
<hajour> samenwerken prima
<hajour> ik wil hun programma niet stuk maken
<hajour> wat eigenlijk ook mijn idee was daar niet van
<hajour> heb ik bewijzen vanm
<hajour> maar administratief en financieel onder 1 dak nee dank je feestelijk
<hajour> de rest van ubuntu is trouens helemaal niet zo hoor
<hajour> trouwens
<hajour> gelukkig
<hajour> anders was ik allang weg geweest
<hajour> accessibility team heb ik goede ervaringen mee
<hajour> en ubuntu beginners team
<hajour> ook
<hajour> rest  weet ik niet
<hajour> want daar heb ik niet mee samen  gewerkt
<hajour> o ja motu  team is ook oke
<hajour> en design
<leoquant> hajour, ping
<leoquant> mootbot is broken
<hajour> ja mag ik zeker niet zeggen weer
<leoquant> hoever is UndiFineD met zijn bot?
<hajour> a ok
<hajour> vrij ver als ik het goed heb begrepen
<hajour> vanavond even vragen
<hajour> als hij online komt
<leoquant> ik kan bell weer vragen, maar dan wordt het zeuren nietwaar?
<hajour> waarschijnlijk
<hajour> maar waarom zou je afhankelijk willen zijn
<leoquant> ik ga geen bot schrijven
<hajour> als je er 1 van het nederlandse teamkankrijgen
<leoquant> ik ircvia een server zetten
<hajour> hoeft toch niet
<leoquant> zo!
<leoquant> hihi
<hajour> undi heeft er 1
<leoquant> ja dat zou mooi zijn
<hajour> ik zal het proberen te onthouden
<leoquant> hoeft niet
<leoquant> ik vraag wel
<hajour> je kan het zelf ook vragen
<leoquant> lol
<hajour> hij heeft het al eerder aangeboden hier
<leoquant> ja, maar dat was een test bot hajour
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ik weet dsat hij een meeting bot aan het maken was
<leoquant> die gaf iedereen op rechten
<leoquant> :P
<hajour> vraag hem maar
<leoquant> weet je ik weet dat ie druk is...
<leoquant> maar ik vraag
<hajour> hij maakt hem toch al
<leoquant> latersz folks
<hajour> dus geen exstra werk
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> tot later leoquant
<hajour> ik ga eindelijk slapen
<hajour> ben moe
<hajour> tot later
<leoquant>  CLICAP: now enabled: multi-prefix sasl identify-msg
<leoquant> ?
<Ronnie> leoquant:  what?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik begrijp mijn eigen experimenten niet meer :(
<Ronnie> tja, dat heb ik ook wel eens ;)
<leoquant> feitelijk connect ik via een tor en sasl howto met freenode met dan zonder tor
<leoquant> hlarisch
<Ronnie> met dan zonder tor...
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> maar dan..sorry
<Ronnie> klinkt allemaal erg ingewikkeld
<leoquant> de meest gekke berichten
<Ronnie> is het ook nog ergens nuttig voor?
<leoquant> hoi commandoline
<leoquant> nee, ik wil een stabiele verbinding via ssl
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<Ronnie> wat is het verschil met een normale SSL verbinding naar freenode?
<leoquant> met sasl verbind je uiterst vroeg met de server
<leoquant> daarna hadelt die het autojoinen af
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> nickserv komt er niet meer aan te pas
<leoquant> kijk eens hoeveel mensen rejoinen om hun cloak op te pikken
<leoquant> : http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<Ronnie> ja, dat zijn er erg veel
<leoquant> ik moet het exacter zeggen : bij sasl is het auth proces heel vroeg in het opstart proces
<leoquant> Ronnie, ツ
<Ronnie> leoquant: kun je kijken of dit ook weer bij mij gebeurt
<Ronnie> ik heb namelijk sinds kort een irc proxy
<leoquant> is goed
<leoquant> valt het jou niet? dat rejoinen om gecloaked te worden? alles goed Ronnie
<leoquant> direct je cloak
<Ronnie> ok, mooi :D
<leoquant> alleen een cyote blaft bij volle maan
<leoquant> coyote
<Ronnie> ja, waarschijnlijk is die ook wel te veranderen, maar vind het wel een leuke standaard tekst
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> en dat alles via pidgin Ronnie ?
<leoquant> of irssi
<Ronnie> pidgin (irc-more en irc-helper plugin) + bip (proxy)
<Ronnie> Het werkt nu eindelijk allemaal goed samen
<leoquant> ik las het gister ja, je BIP avontuur
 * Ronnie loves pidgin
<leoquant> yep alles bijelkaar
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kan ook niet zonder
<leoquant> maar ik ga
<StefandeVries> klopt :)
<leoquant> stemmen
<Ronnie> ja, ik ga ook
<leoquant> tot straks
<Ronnie> later
<StefandeVries> tot straks
<StefandeVries> hallo OerHeks
<OerHeks> middag StefandeVries
<OerHeks> zo ik heb mijn gigabit netwerk op orde
<StefandeVries> Zal snel aanvoelen zeker :)
<OerHeks> ja, onderling wel
<OerHeks> en responce is ook sneller
<StefandeVries> en had je er eerst problemen mee, omdat het nu 'op orde' is?
<OerHeks> ja, financiele problemen :-D
<OerHeks> eten gaat voor, hé ?
<OerHeks> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> Hoi OerHeks
<StefandeVries> ja, overleven is dan toch belangrijker:P
<erkan^> ik ga effe koffie pakken (-:
<StefandeVries> laat 'm je smaken, erkan^
<DooitzedeJong> Goodafternoon
<OerHeks> middag DooitzedeJong
 * erkan^ drinkt nu een mokkakoffie (-:
<erkan^> Goodafternoon DooitzedeJong
<erkan^> ik kan beetje al engels schrijven (-:
<DooitzedeJong> okee
<StefandeVries> erkan^: interessant :P
<OerHeks> jij schrijft heel goed engels.
<RawChid> Als je Engels schrijf is het nog beter.
<RawChid> schrijft*
<RawChid> :P
<DooitzedeJong> How are you?
<StefandeVries> RawChid, als je schrijfT schrijft...gaat het nog beter. :P
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: We're all doing just fine, I assume.
<erkan^> I am good. And you, RawChid ? I was to the work. it was a nice day
<RawChid> Thank you erkan^, I'm fine :)
<RawChid> I suck at english though
<commandoline> hey, this is a dutch channel :P
<RawChid> Gave a presentation in english this morning :P
<StefandeVries> We love you anyway, RawChid :p
<DooitzedeJong> You have pech commandoline
<erkan^> wow cool RawChid
<erkan^> You are right, commandoline
<StefandeVries> commandoline: then tough luck :P
<erkan^> lol
<RawChid> commandoline, kun je je naam misschien veranderen naar opdrachtregel? :P
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<StefandeVries> en RawChid naar RuwChid
<DooitzedeJong> moet men maar niet met nicknames gaan werekn
<OerHeks> RawChid, Cli is wel een troetelnaampje dan :-D
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<erkan^> haha RawChid but commandoline is a nice nickname
<DooitzedeJong> A Cliname
<RawChid> Now breaks my wooden shoe!
<StefandeVries> :')
<StefandeVries> wie is er 5 maart bij de cursus Python?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik hoop dat het mij lukt
 * commandoline is aanwezig :P
 * erkan^ wilt ook aanwezig zijn, maar ik kan echt niet komen )-: omdat ik op zat. avond naar de verjaardagsfeeest ga
<commandoline> erkan^: daar hebben we de logs voor, en veel plezier dan :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: ah, fijn dat je er bent:P
<erkan^> (-:
<DooitzedeJong> Als ik tijd heb wil ik wel een verslag schrijven net zoals emiel gedaan heeft
<StefandeVries> het valt precies op carnavalszaterdag dus of ik er ben weet ik nog niet zeker
<DooitzedeJong> En waar ik nu mee bezig ben
<commandoline> hmm, carnaval hebben we hier in het noorden van het land geen last van :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: als je tijd hebt, graag
<StefandeVries> commandoline: tsja..wonen in Limburg heeft soms voordelen
<DooitzedeJong> Heel soms...
<DooitzedeJong> :-D
<StefandeVries> met vrienden de stad in, polonaise..heel kinderachtig, maar ook heel leuk :)
<DooitzedeJong> oké
<StefandeVries> als het doorgaat, en anders ben ik gewoon hier :)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> commandoline: al plannen of code gemaakt/geschreven voor zaterdag?
<commandoline> hmm, we hebben die ene uitwerking van jou, zal ik die andere dan maken?
<StefandeVries> lijkt een goed plan
<StefandeVries> :)
<commandoline> en functies wilde ik uitleggen aan de hand v/h adresboekprogramma, dus daar moet ik ook nog even een uitwerking van maken.
<StefandeVries> voor elke keuze bij if-elif-else een functie?/
<StefandeVries> (behalve Afsluiten natuurlijk)
<commandoline> even het programma erbij pakken
<StefandeVries> oké
<DooitzedeJong> Even tussendoor moet ik plug-ins gebruiken of toevoegingen?
<DooitzedeJong> of add-ons?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<commandoline> leoquant was dacht ik ff weg...
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> al gevonden, commandoline
<StefandeVries> ?
<DooitzedeJong> doe ik straks wel search & destroy of search & replace
<commandoline> nee, ik kan opeens geen webpagina mee laden, misschien problemen met de DNS server ofzo...
<StefandeVries> vreemd
<DooitzedeJong> 8.8.8.8
<DooitzedeJong> 8.8.4.4
<DooitzedeJong> google dns
<commandoline> dat zijn de servers van google toch?
<commandoline> ja dus
<commandoline> hehe, hij doet het weer
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<commandoline> StefandeVries: idd, alle opties in een functie zetten. Het heeft weinig voordelen bij dit soort programma's, maar een beter voorbeeld ken ik zo niet.
<StefandeVries> alle opties in één functie, of alle opties in aparte functies?
<commandoline> aparte functies
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<leoquant> goede middag allen
<StefandeVries> commandoline: en dan in les 6 een uitgebreider programma dat écht nuttig gebruik maakt van functies
<StefandeVries> leoquant: welcome back
<leoquant> ja net
<leoquant> pff
<DooitzedeJong> Moet ik plugins vertalen met plug-ins, add-ons of met toevoegingen
<DooitzedeJong> toevoegingen lijkt mij het beste Nederlands
<leoquant> prima als RawChid akkoord is?
<leoquant> oja, nog sorry voor mijn "inbraak" in jullie meeting RawChid .....
<commandoline> StefandeVries: zoals?
<leoquant> ik had het beter met hannie even kunnen overleggen
<commandoline> StefandeVries: het menu in een functie stoppen is trouwens al een wat beter voorbeeld.
<StefandeVries> dat weet ik nog niet, commandoline, maar 4 functies met daarin 5 statements..niet écht nuttig. om functies uit te leggen wel, natuurlijk, maar programmeertechnisch..
<StefandeVries> commandoline: waar wil je les 6 over houden? misschien dat we dan iets kunnen bedenken, vooraf
<DooitzedeJong> Zodat dat een duidelijk vervolg wordt op les 5
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ik had gedacht aan wat functies uit de standard library
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: natuurlijk, dat lijkt me logisch ;)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: ah ja, daar had je het over, klopt. uit de sys, os etc. modules
<commandoline> gewoon functies afronden dus, voordat we ons op classes en daarmee OOP storten.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: wel alleen modules die nog niet met objecten e.d. werken lijkt me, maar idd, bijv. sys en os. En math lijkt me ook wel geschikt.
<StefandeVries> misschien kunnen we ook een extra 'les' inplannen waarin alleen vragen worden gesteld (uiteraard alleen als daar behoefte aan is). en inderdaad, math is ook een goede module
<commandoline> StefandeVries: als daar behoefte aan is, als we na vijf minuten klaar zijn dan is het een beetje zonde van de les.
<StefandeVries> daarom ook eerst peilen :)
<commandoline> ja, kan de komende les wel even.
<StefandeVries> precies
<commandoline> hoewel het me meer wat lijkt voor aan het einde van de cursus, persoonlijjk.
<StefandeVries> jij bepaalt het uiteindelijk
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien is het juist goed omdat tijdens de cursus te doen, zodat mensen niet onnodig afhaken omdat ze met vragen zitten die niet beantwoord kunnen worden
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: tot nu toe zijn alle vragen die gesteld worden beantwoord, maar we zullen het inderdaad de komende les even vragen.
<StefandeVries> en daarna door met OOP :)
<commandoline> idd
<commandoline> en dat dan wat afwisselen met handige modules :)
<StefandeVries> en dan...
<StefandeVries> zien we wel wat er gebeurt:P
<commandoline> files & exceptions nog, en dan zijn er nog wat kleine dingetjes (and, or en not bijv.)
<StefandeVries> en shelves lijken me ook wel interessant
<StefandeVries> dan kun je dingen persistent maken
<commandoline> dat kan ook via xml, json, databases (sqlite) en pickle, en die methodes worden wel meer gebruikt in de praktijk.
<StefandeVries> dat klopt ook wel weer ja
<commandoline> ik heb bijv. nog nooit die shelve module echt gebruikt, ik weet dat 'ie er is, maar dat is dan ook alles :P
<commandoline> nou ja, we moeten maar zien welke modules we gaan behandelen, allemaal is toch onmogelijk.
<commandoline> da's meer wat voor een vervolgcursus, zou ik zeggen.
<StefandeVries> ja
<commandoline> belangrijker is om de benodigde basisprincipes te leren om die modules zelf te kunnen begrijpen met behulp van de docs.
<RawChid> Over dat vragen uurtje. Mensen kunnen altijd vragen stellen hier. Hier zit regelmatig een Python kenner en ik heb  Tjibba toen geholpen met Python
<StefandeVries> Jup, met de finale oplossing
<RawChid> Misschien kun je dat nog meedelen
<commandoline> ja, goed idee.
<StefandeVries> dat is al vaker medegedeeld
<RawChid> En ik had nog een idee. Misschien ishet leuk om huiswerk mee te geven
<leoquant> is tjibba niet een goeie voor dit team RawChid ?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: dat wordt ook al gegeven
<RawChid> Oh sorry, ik heb niets gezegd StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> StefandeVries: niet erg uiteraard :)
<commandoline> klopt, maar ik heb het één keer niet gedaan, vandaar de verwarring denk ik.
<RawChid> Programmeerles is leuk, maar voor 90% moet je het toch gewoon zelf doen (als het niet meer is).
<leoquant> maken we een prijsvraag: na afloop van de workshops "wie maakt het handigste/leukste pythonprogje"?
<commandoline> leoquant: goed idee :)
<RawChid> Hehe, moet je wel goed bepalen waar je op beoodeelt
<leoquant> ha dan stromen ze hier naar toe!!
<RawChid> leoquant of Tjibba iemand is voor dit team. Ik weet het niet.
<leoquant> ik zal hem eens pingen
<RawChid> Ik vind dat zulke dingen vanzelf moeten rollen
<leoquant> yep eigenlijk: ja
<leoquant> maar soms...
<StefandeVries> Tjibba voor Mwanzo of Pythonteam?
<RawChid> Voor mij is het niet zo binair (ja of nee, 1 of 0).
<RawChid> Pythonteam?
<leoquant> nuh voor mwanzo
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> wb commandoline
 * commandoline sloot het verkeerde venster :P
<RawChid> pruts0r
<StefandeVries> zoiets dacht ik al, commandoline. maakt niet uit:P
<commandoline> hmm, ik schrijf al die functies die 'adresboek' bewerken, en denk: 'class Adresboek' :P
<commandoline> hebben we daar binnenkort iig wel een voorbeeld voor :)
<StefandeVries> ja :)
<StefandeVries> methoden, heerlijk:P
<commandoline> ja, ik ben dit niet meer gewend :P
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik heb vanmiddag een berichtje op je wiki pagina achtergelaten.
<Ronnie> Commandoline: hoe ver ben je al met je python cursussen? ik heb de laatste 2 niet meer gevolgd
<RawChid> Ja ik had je in een PM bedankt Ronnie! Maar hierbij nogmaals ;)
<Ronnie> ah, die PM is schijnbaar weggevallen, had nog wat problemen met bip, maar die zijn nu denk ik opgelost
<commandoline> Ronnie: die twee cursussen gingen over lists en dictionaries, loops waren al geweest. Nu functies
<commandoline> (komende les)
<Ronnie> ah, dan begint nu het 'echte' werk
<StefandeVries> jup :)
<Ronnie> voor personen die geïnteresseerd zijn: vanavond om 18:00 nederlandse tijd, worshop Loco-directory hacking (python web development)
<leoquant> yep #ubuntu-classroom folks
<leoquant> en chat voor de vraagjes
<Ronnie> testdrive https://launchpad.net/testdrive kan erg interresant zijn voor alfa/beta testers
<RawChid> Ik wil binnenkort een workshop wiki geven
<StefandeVries> vooral doen :)
<RawChid> Ik zat te denken aan dinsdag 22 maart.
 * Ronnie geet misschien een keer internationaal workshop geven over jquery of google-maps plugin
<RawChid> Ik heb dan nog wel iemand nodig als assistent, om vragen door te spelen.
<DooitzedeJong> Dan ga ik daar een verslg van maken
 * commandoline heeft wel wat ervaring met jQuery, google-maps plugin niet.
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<Ronnie> commandoline: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<commandoline> oh, verkeerd gelezen :P
<RawChid> Had je het tegen mij DooitzedeJong? Zo ja, leuk!
<DooitzedeJong> kan
<DooitzedeJong> Als ik tijd heb
<RawChid> Sure, doe maar wat je wilt
<RawChid> leoquant, vind jij dinsdag 22 maart wel oke voor de wiki workshop?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<hannie> leoquant, ping
<RawChid> Hey hannie
<RawChid> 17:08:05 <+RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<RawChid> Hij komt er aan ;)
<hannie> RawChid, jij krijgt leoquant ook niet te pakken zie ik
<RawChid> De beste man is volgens mij een bakkie leut aan het drinken
<hannie> Gelijk heeft ie
<hannie> Of een pintje pakken
<RawChid> Laatste wat ik vernomen heb van hem was het woord koffie, maar een pintje kan tegen deze tijd ook wel :P
<hannie> RawChid, wat vind jij ervan als we een 1e les "Kennismaking met het Vt" gaan plannen?
<RawChid> Prima
<DooitzedeJong> What is Vt
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<RawChid> Ik heb NET de wiki workshop gepland voor 22 maart
<hannie> Dat wilde ik zo aan de baas voorstellen
<RawChid> Vertaalteam DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Ik had nog niet met leoquant overlegd voor de datum,
<hannie> Zag ik, alleen stond er daarnet nog geen datum bij
<hannie> Ik kom ook bij je in de klas zitten 22-3
<DooitzedeJong> We moeten niet teveel cursussen plannen in een week, en RawChid, wacht eerst maar tot dat commandoline klaar is met zijn cursus python
<hannie> Python gaat nog heel lang duren
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: dat gaat nog wel even duren
<DooitzedeJong> Daarom
<hannie> Gezien het aantal nog te behandelen onderwerpen
<RawChid> Ik wacxht niet op de Pythoncursus
<RawChid> Laat die maar lekker doorgaan
<DooitzedeJong> Je zou nog een op een vrijdag kunnen plannen
<hannie> Nee, lijkt me ook niet nodig. Er is geen verband
<RawChid> Er is nu animo voor werkenMetDeWiki, staat los van Python
<commandoline> plan gewoon jullie cursussen, het liefst niet op zaterdag 19:30, maar ik heb er geen probleem mee om 'm een keertje voor een andere cursus te laten vallen.
<RawChid> Ik heb het wel expres niet op zaterdag idd
<commandoline> * uit te laten vallen
<hannie> RawChid, er moet nog wel genoeg tijd om in te schrijven zijn
<RawChid> hannie, dat is nu 3 weken
<RawChid> Een week later is er GPG workshop op woensdag... Dus dan wordt het denk ik pas 2 weken later.
<RawChid> 3 weken zelfs (volgens mijn agenda)
<hannie> Ik kijk even
<commandoline> 3 weken is volgens mij wel genoeg zolang die datum nu dan maar verspreid wordt.
<RawChid> Ja, dat wilde ik vanavond gaan doen
<hannie> Za 5-3 Python, wo 30-3 GPG, 22-3 Wiki, 23-4 IRC tips
<hannie> commandoline, is er elke zaterdag Python?
<commandoline> hannie: in principe wel, ik kan geloof ik wel één weekend een keer niet binnen nu en een maand ofzo.
<hannie> ok, we gaan dus uit van praktisch elke zaterdag
<commandoline> ja, maar nogmaals, python kan best een keertje uitvallen voor een andere cursus.
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben nu met de dictionary aan het stoeien
<commandoline> ok, leuk :)
<hannie> Ik kan VT-les ergens in april of mei plannen, dan is het rustig
<hannie> Ik neem hier morgen wel contact over op met leo
<hannie> groetjes
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> leoquant: die bot moet nog wel aan gewerkt worden
<UndiFineD> hij logt nog niet
<UndiFineD> en ik heb em nog flink in de verbouwing
<UndiFineD> en aangezien ik overdag al genoeg php gezien heb ik dat iets wat ik meestal tot het weekend bewaar
<leoquant> UndiFineD, heb jij nog contact met bell?
<UndiFineD> ja hoor :)
<leoquant> jun jij eens informeren naar meetingology? en waarom het weg is hier?
<leoquant> ik zit bij sctibes te informeren naar een mootbot
<leoquant> (scribes)
<leoquant> maar mootbot schijnt buggy te zijn
<leoquant> Onderwerp voor #ubuntu-scribes is: Sorry, Mootbot is currently buggy and/or broken and I have no time to fix it at the moment. A
<RawChid> leoquant, vind jij di 22 maart oke voor wiki workshop?
<leoquant> moment ik kijk even
<leoquant> prima
<RawChid> Mooi, dan ga ik zo een bericht opstellen om te verspreiden
<leoquant> ik zal erbij zijn zowel als "regelaar" als ook deelnemer
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> AlanBell: leoquant is wondering why meetingology left #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<UndiFineD> <AlanBell> meetingology: join #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<UndiFineD> <AlanBell> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<AlanBell> o/ leoquant
<leoquant> hannie was er ook net....ik was niet aanwezig hier
<UndiFineD> /cs -r #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> ik zal nog contact opnemen met haar
<leoquant> hi AlanBell !
<RawChid> hannie wilt een workshop vertalen geven, en vroeg wanneer dat het beste kan
<AlanBell> meetingology says Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<leoquant> AlanBell, done
<leoquant> its ok now
<leoquant> yeah!
<leoquant> my fault sorry
<AlanBell> need to finish meetingology and get it rolled into the main bots
<UndiFineD> AlanBell: it was due to the cirus spamming bot
<UndiFineD> virus
<leoquant> yes indeed
<AlanBell> yeah, that was a pain
<leoquant> they come a waves mostly
<leoquant> in
<leoquant> thanks again AlanBell
<leoquant> mootbot is a bit buggy/broken?
<AlanBell> no problem
<AlanBell> couple of minor bugs and enhancements to do
<leoquant> ok
<AlanBell> the idea is that it is a supybot plugin, so could be installed in lubot3 etc
<AlanBell> so all the loco channel bots would just grow meeting facilities
<leoquant> indeed
<DooitzedeJong> Are you manager of the locobots, AlanBell?
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> but it was discussed at UDS with the bots team
<DooitzedeJong> okay
<AlanBell> tsimpson and jussi and pici are the main bot herders I think
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, but meetingology is made by AlanBell
<leoquant> AlanBell,  and maybe seeker?
<leoquant> orSeeker(chris)
<AlanBell> maybe, seeker wrote the initial mootbot
<leoquant> or earlier maybe dennis kaarsemaker?
<leoquant> his names shows up in many projects
<leoquant> uh,,bot-projects
<leoquant> AlanBell, i am off for fam. things: dish/diner/etc.
<leoquant> see  you later
<AlanBell> o/
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<leoquant> ja DooitzedeJong ?
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/SchrijvenCompizPlug-in
<DooitzedeJong> Vandaag weer wat toegevoegd
<leoquant> dan je wel DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik ga het doorlezen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zal in het weekend waarschijnlijk bezig met de overige verslagen van die dag, of een door jullie geselecteerden
<leoquant> werk je niet over de kop DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> rustig aan ツ ok?
<DooitzedeJong> Zouden jullie prioriteiten willen stellen welk artikelen jullie als eerst willen hebben?
<leoquant> is goed, dat wordt morgen.....
<leoquant> is dat ok
<DooitzedeJong> ja hoor, ik ben met dit artikel ook nog wel even bezig
<leoquant> hoe linkt de mwanzo wiki naar die pagina?
<DooitzedeJong> nog niet
<leoquant> outstanding
<DooitzedeJong> Doe ook nog maar niet, eerst moet het eerste artikel maar af zijn
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> nogmaals bedankt, morgen zien we verder
<DooitzedeJong> Geen valse beloften doen
<DooitzedeJong> dat is de reden
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> eens?
<leoquant> yep
<DooitzedeJong> Stemming gesloten :p
<leoquant> hehe ik ben blij met mwanzo
<leoquant> bye team
<leoquant> tot morgen
<DooitzedeJong> En toen was leon weg
<erkan^> unitquitv = Alomtegenwoordigheid ? :S
<erkan^> RawChid, : ik zat te denken over wiki workshop. ik vind het leuk deelnemen. waarom? misschien wil ik in de toekomst ook met de wiki werken, bijvoorbeeld een handleiding over de vergrootglas ofzo (kan ook dat iemand wil me helpen als ik ben klaar mt de wiki --> redigeren)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-03
<leoquant> commandoline, ben je aanwezig?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> goede morgen trouwens
<commandoline> jij ook :)
<leoquant> hoi heb jij behoefte aan een cloak?
<leoquant> een inaffiliated?
<leoquant> u
<commandoline> hmm, zou kunnen. Het voordeel is dat je ip adres niet meer zichtbaar is, toch?
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> ok, laat ik dat maar doen.
<leoquant> zal ik kijken bij freenode of er goede staffer is?
<commandoline> graag
<leoquant> moment
<commandoline> #freenode joinen?
<leoquant> wacht even: mquin is er, die is goed. je vraagt om een pm met een staffer, dat is normaal
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> je vraagt om een unaffiliated cloak, niets anders. ツ
<leoquant> lets go?
<leoquant> en zeg dat je actief bent op ubuntu irc kanalen
<commandoline> ja, is goed. nu #freenode joinen dus?
<leoquant> ok!
<commandoline> en toen?
<leoquant> "may i pm a staffer"?
<leoquant> dan krijg je respons
<leoquant> yes
<commandoline> ok, en wie dan nu vragen?
<commandoline> (in empathy kan je +v's niet zien...)
<leoquant> jayne
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> ok, en dan dus vragen om een unaffiliated cloak?
<leoquant> ja request etc. en dat je actief bent binnen ubuntu kanalen
<leoquant> en vaak 24 hours a day online bent op irc
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> gelukt
<commandoline> nou ja, die 24 uur heb ik niet letterlijk overgenomen :P
<leoquant> ach....
<leoquant> 12 uur dan
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> beter zo?
<commandoline> ja :)
<leoquant> tot later/straks ツ
<leoquant> of heb je nog een vraag?
<commandoline> nee, bedankt voor je hulp :)
<leoquant> ok later
<commandoline> doei
<DooitzedeJong> Goedafternoon
<DooitzedeJong> Zouden jullie een lijstje willen maken van cursussen van de developer weeks van hoge prioriteit?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie?
<leoquant> ja DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> de inleiding van dolbach
<leoquant> die les is key
<DooitzedeJong> Getting Started with Development ?
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> daarna?
 * Ronnie is nog even met school bezig
<leoquant> Getting your app into Ubuntu (Post-release) -- stgraber
<leoquant> Getting started with daily builds in Launchpad -- Quintasan
<leoquant> en bugging
<leoquant> dat is een logische volgorde
<leoquant> zeitgeist allemaal gedoe
<leoquant> de generale/algemene zijn goud
<DooitzedeJong> Kun je wat duidelijker zijn door de namen van https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek te kopieëren
<leoquant> (irc bot/unity/etc zijn toegepaste elementen)
<leoquant> Getting better bug reports -- nigelb and bdmurray
<leoquant> Getting your app into Ubuntu (Post-release) -- stgraber
<DooitzedeJong> vanaf het begin?
<DooitzedeJong> Zet het anders maar even in een documentje
<leoquant> dat zijn de 4 dragers van dev werk
<leoquant> 5 met die van dolbach erbij
<DooitzedeJong> De ubuntu user days?
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kan het vertaalteam het vertalen en het #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo team er een logisch geheel van maken
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, dat zou heel mooi zijn als we de beginnende vertalers hier integreren
<DooitzedeJong> Die zijn dus al geweest
<leoquant> ik heb het hannie voorgesteld
<leoquant> gotiniens gaat voor de komende periode iets doen
<leoquant> ik geloof in mei
<DooitzedeJong> oke, wie is gotiens?
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~gotiniens
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> Dan kan het vertaalteam het vertalen en het #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo team er een logisch geheel van maken is een sterke DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> ik zou er beginnende vertalers van maken
<DooitzedeJong> maar dan moet het wel goed samenhangend vertaalt worden, niet te letterlijk
<DooitzedeJong> Men moet ook verstand hebben van Engelse uitdrukkingen
<leoquant> daarom kan dat zo goed via mwanzo
<leoquant> omdat daar ook technische know zit
<leoquant> vakjargon
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> know-how? zoiets
<leoquant> typo....:P
<leoquant> ik hoop erg dat dit idee erdoor komt....
<leoquant> ben zo terug
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, anders nog?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<leoquant> heb je mij nodig?
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> hannie, ik heb hajour nog niet actief gezien vandaag
<leoquant> komt nog
<hannie> leoquant, hoi
<leoquant> hallo
<hannie> dank voor je melding
<leoquant> ja....
<hannie> btw, gisteren hebben het gehad over 1e les VT
<hannie> Ik dacht aan april of mei
<hannie> Wat vind je daarvan?
<leoquant> zeer beankt
<leoquant> goed ook
<leoquant> hannie,?
<hannie> Zijn er nog andere cursussen gepland in april mei?
<leoquant> wanneer begint er een vertaalsessie voor ubuntu-nl?
<hannie> Behalve irc tips en trucs
<leoquant> hannie, niet verder
<hannie> ok, dan zal ik een datum gaan prikken
<hannie> er moet een paar weken zitten tussen aankondiging en aanvang
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Weet jij wanneer het meivakantie is? Pasen is 24 april
<leoquant> omdat je in de aankondiging ook wel wil verwijzen naar de inhoud
<leoquant> ik kijk
<hannie> Heb je gezien dat jouw irc-cursus de dag voor pasen is?
<leoquant> 2 mei staat hier
<leoquant> week van twee mei
<leoquant> wel wat tricky zo vlak voor pasen....?
<hannie> Ja, even kijken of er al inschrijvingen zijn
<hannie> 4 tot nu toe
<hannie> Ik zie dat je Inleiding vertalen al toegevoegd hebt
<leoquant> ja in overleg toch?
<leoquant> dat staat er al weken
<hannie> Ik denk zelf aan woensdag 11 mei, wat vind je?
<leoquant> tenminste op de algemene wiki...
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> de druk moet van de weekenden af
<hannie> Dan zal ik die datum alvast erop zetten
<leoquant> dank
<hannie> is gedaan
<leoquant> offtopic mag dat?
<hannie> Ja
<leoquant> ken jij goede schrijvers van thrillers?
<leoquant> ik lees me een ongeluk
<leoquant> i am running out of options...
<hannie> Ben geen liefhebber, maar ik denk aan Elisabeth George
<leoquant> gelezen alles
<hannie> Die ken je vast wel
<leoquant> ja alles
<hannie> Robert Ludlum?
<leoquant> ook
<hannie> John Le Carré
<hannie> Is meer spionage
<leoquant> nah...een paar
<leoquant> idd
<hannie> Morris West
<leoquant> nee!
<leoquant> ga door
<hannie> Niet echt thriller, wel voor mannen
<leoquant> tisss...:P
<hannie> denk, denk...
<hannie> John Grisham ken je natuuuurlijk
<leoquant> ja alles
<hannie> Ira Levin, vind ik heel goed
<leoquant> slechte boeken
<leoquant> ken ik
<hannie> Ken je alles van Ira Levin?
<leoquant> nuh, via mijn vrouw geloof ik...
<leoquant> kerr vind ik goed
<leoquant> de berlijn trilogie
<hannie> John Saul
<leoquant> nee!
<leoquant> dank
<hannie> John Saul vind ik zelf ook goed
<leoquant> nu dank alvast
<leoquant> heb ik wer wat
<leoquant> e
<hannie> ok, ik ga weer wat met Python werken
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> dag
<hannie> dag
<StefandeVries> leoquant?
<DooitzedeJong> hannie, kan er door het vertaalteam binnenkort de Developer Weeks vertaald worden?
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, waar staat dat?
<DooitzedeJong> bij de logs op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<hannie> Ik ga even kijken, momentje
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hannie> Het is niet veel, dus wil ik het wel doen
<hannie> Moet er een aparte pagina voor worden aangemaakt?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben al bezig geweest met het verslagen schrijven
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/SchrijvenCompizPlug-in
<RawChid> hannie: misschien leuke beginnerstaak?
<hannie> RawChid, bedoel je laten vertalen van Dev.week door nieuwkomer?
<DooitzedeJong> Degene die vertaald moet wel goed verstand van Engels hebben
<RawChid> Ja
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, degene die vertaalt ;)
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong, dat is meestal bij vertalen
<hannie> RawChid, vind je het niet te moeilijk voor een nieuwkomer?
<RawChid> Ik heb helemaal niet gekeken. IK roep maar wat (mind the question mark)
<RawChid> Nu moet ik weer ff weg. Laters!
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, Ik zie staan 28 februari, dat is al geweest
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hannie :) 28 feb is inderdaad geweest
<hannie> Hallo MrChrisDruif
<hannie> Hoe gaat-ie?
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, zit nu in Duitsland...probeer me mail te checken...internet niet echt geweldig hier :P
<hannie> Ik zit nu in Frankrijk, lekker internationaal op dit kanaal
<MrChrisDruif> Heerlijk :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ook op wintersport?
<hannie> Mijn internet-verbinding is uitstekend hier
<hannie> Nee, ik woon hier
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, ik heb nu alleen de verbinding van het huisje waar we in zitten....niet echt iets om over naar huis te schrijven ;)
<hannie> wifi?
<hannie> Je hoort nu te skieën i.p.v. te chatten
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ben je er nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Banen zijn al dicht voor vandaag, en inderdaad wifi
<MrChrisDruif> Slechte verbinding ook nog eens
<hannie> Dus je zit nu lekker aan de vin chaud
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, zometeen met eten waarschijnlijk wel even een vino erbij :)
<hannie> Ok, voor straks eet smakelijk. See you around
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed; wanneer was die spellingsworkshop ookalweer? O:-)
<hannie> Er komt eerst een lesje kennismaking met Vertaalteam
<hannie> 11 mei
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ook goed :)
<hannie> Ski ze!
<MrChrisDruif> O, is nog een eind weg zie ik :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx
<hannie> leoquant, ben je er nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Klaarblijkelijk ben ik de enige die online en niet afk is :P
<MrChrisDruif> Samen met jou hannie, ofc
<hannie> ja, zowel dooitze als leo zijn weg. Kan ze dus niets vragen
<DooitzedeJong> Sorry hannie ik was even weg
<hannie> Ook ah, DooitzedeJong, ik wilde net wat vragen
<hannie> Moet ik hier een nieuwe pagina maken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<hannie> En heeft het nog zin die pagina te vertalen (tot 4 maart)
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/LogVertalingen
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant heeft me de volgende lijst gegeven
<DooitzedeJong> Getting Started with Development -- dholbach
<DooitzedeJong> Getting your app into Ubuntu (Post-release) -- stgraber
<DooitzedeJong> Getting better bug reports -- nigelb and bdmurray
<DooitzedeJong> Getting started with daily builds in Launchpad -- Quintasan
<hannie> Het blijkt veel meer te zijn dan één pagina (me and my big mouth)
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<hannie> Ik wil wel e.e.a. op onze statuspagina zetten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> het liefst op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/LogVertalingen
<DooitzedeJong> of waar heb je het nu over?
<hannie> Over de developerweek
<DooitzedeJong> Over het status of de werkelijke vertalingen?
<hannie> Even wat uitleggen over onze statuspagina, momentje
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<hannie> Op deze pagina zetten we alles wat vertaald moet worden door
<hannie> onze vt-leden
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn als alles wil laden BEHALVE mail.google.com zo'n beetje <_<"
<DooitzedeJong> Zet er het hiervoor genoemde lijstje maar bij
<hannie> Ja, ik moet even bestuderen wat het allemaal inhoudt
<DooitzedeJong> Het is puur de strings vertalen
<hannie> Ik ga kijken
<DooitzedeJong> die de presentator heeft gezegd en andere hoge pieten bij de Ubuntu Developer Weeks en niet te vergeten de vragen
<DooitzedeJong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<hannie> Ik heb nu deze pagina voor me.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hannie> Die hoeft zelf niet vertaald te worden?
<DooitzedeJong> neen
<DooitzedeJong> Enkel de logs
<DooitzedeJong> van de hiervoor genoemde cursussen
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik kijken wat wel vertaald moet worden
<DooitzedeJong> Getting Started with Development -- dholbach
<DooitzedeJong> Getting your app into Ubuntu (Post-release) -- stgraber
<DooitzedeJong> Getting better bug reports -- nigelb and bdmurray
<DooitzedeJong> Getting started with daily builds in Launchpad -- Quintasan
<hannie> als ik op LogVertalingen klik zie ik: this page does not exist yet
<hannie> Die moet dus aangemaakt worden?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> het heeft de volgende structuur:
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/LogVertalingen/onderwerp
<DooitzedeJong> Vertaal alstublieft er niet de timestamps bij
<MrChrisDruif> De timestamps vertalen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dacht je soms dat ze niets te doen had? xD
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> XD
<MrChrisDruif> (Er vanuit gaande dat hannie bij een vrouw hoort O:-))
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik zit nu hier:
<hannie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1103/GetStarted
<DooitzedeJong> Ja die moet onder andere vertaald worden
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan het zo overnemen
<DooitzedeJong> het is een moinmoin wiki
<hannie> ok, dan zal ik die links op onze statuspagina zetten
<hannie> en een verzoek tot vertalen op de maillijst
<hannie> Toch vraag ik mij af of het nuttig is al die logs te vertalen
<hannie> Het is toch best veel werk
<DooitzedeJong> ja, want Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo maakt er verslagen van
<DooitzedeJong> Met het eerste verslag ben ik al bezig
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/SchrijvenCompizPlug-in
<hannie> Kan ik van een van jullie een lijstje krijgen met welke logs er vertaald moeten worden?
<DooitzedeJong> Het is de bedoeling om dat ook te doen met de 4 hiervoor genoemde onderwerpen
<hannie> ok, dat zijn ze, die 4?
<DooitzedeJong> Getting Started with Development -- dholbach, Getting your app into Ubuntu (Post-release) -- stgraber, Getting better bug reports -- nigelb and bdmurray, Getting started with daily builds in Launchpad -- Quintasan
<DooitzedeJong> ja, die hebben topprioriteit
<hannie> Ik noteer het...
<DooitzedeJong> De rest kan later worden vertaald
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik zal vanavond of morgen de links of de statuspagina zetten
<hannie> *op
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hannie> Ik neem aan dat alleen de ter zake doende regels moeten worden vertaald?
<DooitzedeJong> ja en de inleidingen
<hannie> komt in orde
<DooitzedeJong> oke, bedankt hannie
<hannie> dag
<StefandeVries> leoquant?
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid?
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe moet je code invoeren in de wiki?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ? ping
<StefandeVries> ah, daar ben je :)
<StefandeVries> welke kanten van mij moet ik het 'verhaal' belichten? intoductie op mezelf, of..?
<leoquant> jaja, vanuit jouw positie
<leoquant> positieve, negatieve
<leoquant> alles mag
<leoquant> gebrukerservaring dus
<StefandeVries> Voorstelrondje, ubuntu-nl -> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo..
<StefandeVries> oké, dank je :)
<leoquant> introduceer jezelf? en vertel hoe je "binnen" kwam
<leoquant> zoiets.....
<StefandeVries> ja, dat was mijn plan inderdaad
<leoquant> leuk
<leoquant> hallo casandera , jij hoort een beetje bij hajour ?
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> in ieder geval welkom hier
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, heb vaak taaldingetjes/correcties gedaan in je wiki bijdrage
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> ik wil niet dat het VT alle lessen vertaald
<leoquant> alleen met ons die basic lessen
<DooitzedeJong> dat heb ik hen ook duidelijk meedegedeeld
<leoquant> ze zijn al zo vreselijk druk
<leoquant> ok DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> prima
<DooitzedeJong> Wat bedoelde je te zeggen met dat je al vaak taaldingetjes/corrcties hebt gedaan in mijn wiki bijdragen?
<DooitzedeJong> Welke bijdragen?
<leoquant> wat taalfoutjes enzo
<leoquant> typo's
<leoquant> niiets bijzonders, het stuk is prima
<DooitzedeJong> ojem welke wiki bijdrage?
<DooitzedeJong> okay*
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<leoquant> ja?
<DooitzedeJong> welke wiki bijdrage
<leoquant> het eerste stukje dat je vertaald hebt DooitzedeJong , een link staat op het forum. onderwerp: compiz.
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/vertalingen-ubuntudevweek-lessen/msg706198/?boardseen#new
<leoquant> linkt naar: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/SchrijvenCompizPlug-in
<leoquant> ?
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben vandaag ook weer bezig geweest :)
<DooitzedeJong> hoe moet ik trouwens code noteren in moinmoin wiki taal
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, mag dat later?
<leoquant> doen we het in 1 keer goed
<leoquant> alle 4 lessen
<leoquant> eens?
<StefandeVries> zwijgen is toestemmen
<leoquant> nah
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> casandera: o/
<leoquant> lag 6.7
<leoquant> brrr
<StefandeVries> rillingen, nachtmerries, moord en brand :P
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<StefandeVries> wat is ChanServ aan het uitspoken?
<DooitzedeJong> geen idee
<leoquant> traag
<leoquant> sense heeft driemaal voice nu...
<StefandeVries> schreeuwlelijk :P
<DooitzedeJong> misschien zit hij wel op meerdere kanalen
<sense> IK HEB DE STEM
<leoquant> veel ping timeouts
<leoquant> sense! heeft de uitslag van de senaat!
<sense> leoquant: Met zoveel stemmen maak ik die uitslag zelf wel!
<leoquant> haha
<sense> leoquant: Dat komt pas 23 mei, dan zijn de (geheime!) verkiezingen van de Eerste Kamer.
<leoquant> weer bizar he
<sense> Geheim als in: het is niet publiek wie waarop stemt.
<leoquant> ouderwets
<DooitzedeJong> Allergieën voor openheid
<leoquant> pas dan weten we hoe de hazen lopen...:/
<sense> Die prognoses slaan dus nog nergens op, want het zou zomaar kunnen dat CDA'ers op andere partijen gaan stemmen, of zoiets.
<DooitzedeJong> Daar heeft Brenno de Winter al zo veel op gepubliceerd
<StefandeVries> Als onze stem anoniem is, vind ik het logisch dat de stemmen van de leden van de provinciale staten ook geheim kunnen/mogen zijn
<leoquant> prognoses maar vooral die prognose bureau's zijn ondemocratische elementen vind ik
<DooitzedeJong> Zou inderdaad kunnen sense, het Friese CDA is linkser dan het landelijke CDA. Dat zei een parlementariër gisteren op omrop Fryslân
<sense> Misschien dat die wel op de FNP-kandidaat gaan stemmen.
<DooitzedeJong> Het Friese CDA was het ook niet helemaal eens met het kabinet
<StefandeVries> Prognoses...die vind ik sowieso nutteloos, speculatie, meer is het niet
<leoquant> StefandeVries, maar ook zeer sturend he...
<DooitzedeJong> Ze hadden geen PVV in het kabinet gewild
<leoquant> worden niet gecontroleerd
<StefandeVries> klopt, leoquant
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: helaas dan
<DooitzedeJong> Ze vonden dat de PVV extremisme in Frtslân brengt
<leoquant> StefandeVries, die bureau's stimuleren niet inhoudelijk stemmen
<DooitzedeJong> *Fryslân
<leoquant> maken er een wedstrijd als idols van
<StefandeVries> leoquant: klopt ook
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, heb je groot gelijk in
<leoquant> en je wilt niet bij de verliezende partij horen he. dat nooir :/
<leoquant> r=t
<StefandeVries> Politiek gaat met golven. dan links, dan rechts..
<leoquant> stem gewoon via je opvattingen en mensvisie
<StefandeVries> En uiteindelijk kan je nooit iedereen tevreden maken
<sense> Teveel mensen stemmen vanuit eigenbelang in plaats van een visie of vanuit opvattingen.
<leoquant> pragmatische zijn dat doen de politiek maar wanneer men een team samensteld
<leoquant> klopt sense
<DooitzedeJong> nee maar men moet wel duidelijk zijn in hun standpunten en niet alle groepen wat grondgebied geven in hun verkiezingsprogramma
<sense> Je moet pragmatisch werken vanuit je principes.
<leoquant> omdat "we" in zekere zin verwend zijn
<leoquant> "we"hebben alles al
<DooitzedeJong> In veel landen geld de stemplicht
<leoquant> (denkt men)
<leoquant> yep DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> in ons land het stemrecht
<DooitzedeJong> Daar zit het verschil
<leoquant> way offtopic
<leoquant> mijn schuld
<DooitzedeJong> leuk toch...
<StefandeVries> Wat ik ook grappig vond, is dat de PVV de Eerste Kamer wilde afschaffen. Maar..daarvoor moet de grondwet aangepast worden én goedgekeurd worden door de, jawel, Eerste Kamer..vond ik ironisch:P
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> Leuk Eerste Kamer-lid dat daarmee instemt, hakt z'n eigen handen af
<DooitzedeJong> humor, de eerste kamer is een controlepunt voor plannen
<leoquant> op z'n minst ironisch idd
<leoquant> weet je. ik vind de meeste politici verbaal erg zwak
<leoquant> alleen rutte en pechtold zijn bekwaam in dat opzicht
<DooitzedeJong> klopt, standpunt innemen daar houdt men van
<leoquant> eenstamelende cohen.....
<StefandeVries> Klopt inderdaad
<leoquant> mevr sap heb ik nog niet gehoord
<StefandeVries> ik ben zelf een chronisch stotteraar, dus Cohen, ach ja, daar ga ik geen oordeel over vellen; zou hypocriet zijn
<DooitzedeJong> Zeker in een tijd van crisis houdt men van mensen die knopen doorhakken
<leoquant> roemer gaat wel
<leoquant> en dhr w. is in een bepaald opzicht "sterk"
<DooitzedeJong> Mevr. Sap houdt zeker een vinger in de pap
<DooitzedeJong> he dat rijmt
<leoquant> nu, zullen we stoppen met dit?
<DooitzedeJong> of niet?
<StefandeVries> Zegt degene die ermee begon, leoquant :P
<DooitzedeJong> Waar moeten we het anders over hebben
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> schaam.....
<DooitzedeJong> het is ter inspiratie van onze eigen verkiezingssysteem :P
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ツ
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik wil het je al tijden vragen..hoe krijg je die 'smiley'?
<leoquant> sense ik heb een klacht
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, noemt mij nepfries!!!!!
<sense> leoquant: Wat is je klacht?
<DooitzedeJong> ... nu komt het
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> een westfries= nepfries
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> I was just kidding
<sense> leoquant: Een West-Fries is een ontstolen Fries, verhollandst door de tsunami van Hollandse legers en machthebbers in de 13e eeuw.
<leoquant> hehe DooitzedeJong neem het niet serieus!!!
<leoquant> its me!
<sense> Vroeger waren jullie ook Fries, maar jullie cultuur en taal is afgepakt!
<leoquant> sense kijk....een stukje geschiedenis en ik ben om....
<sense> Het hele kustgebied van Nederland, Oost-Friesland en een stukje Denemarken waren vroeger Fries, trouwens.
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<leoquant> duitsland ook stuje...
<DooitzedeJong> kan ik bevestigen
<leoquant> k
<DooitzedeJong> Oost Friesland heb je in duitsland
<leoquant> juist
<StefandeVries> En West-Duitsland vind je in Kerkrade en omstreken
<leoquant> ik ben gewoon jaloers
<leoquant> ......
<DooitzedeJong> je hebt ook Eastern Frisian
<sense> Oost-Fries?
<sense> Ostfries!
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<leoquant> jullie hebben een ferme identiteit
<leoquant> ik heb
<leoquant> nix.....
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe zit het met de grote volksverhuizing
<DooitzedeJong> sense?
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Daar is niet veel over bekend, maar waarschijnlijk waren de Frisii van de voor de volksverhuizingen anderen dan de Friezen van nu.
<sense> De kans is groot dat zij ook naar Engeland zijn gegaan, in ieder geval voor een deel.
<DooitzedeJong> Want, hoeveel fries hoor je wel niet in het Engels
<sense> Een weetje: het Fries is de dichtstverwantste taal aan het Engels, waarschijnlijk had het Fries invloed op het ontstaan van het Engels.
<sense> Fries is ouder dan Nederlands en Engels! :)
<DooitzedeJong> klopt ook
<StefandeVries> En toch in de minderheid geraakt
<DooitzedeJong> Dat komt door die harde zakenlui uit Holland
<leoquant> StefandeVries, laat de ydille nou heel...:)
<leoquant> taalfauwt
<StefandeVries> leoquant: nee, de harde waarheid, daar hebben we meer aan :P
<sense> StefandeVries: He bah, StefandeVries, herinner ons nu niet aan het heden. :) Wij kunnen toch niet helpen dat Holland cultureel en economisch dominant werd!
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zou dit gesprek graag in het echt willen voeren :P
<StefandeVries> filosofisch: Je het heden herinneren..kan dat?
<leoquant> in een ZEN toestand? zeker...
<sense> StefandeVries: Dat vind ik meer een definitiekwestie, een twist over de exacte betekenis van woorden.
<leoquant> semantisch
<StefandeVries> Ik kom uit Limbabwe, dus de enige invloed die wij hebben is die van het Duits. Vandaar de benaming Aken-West voor Kerkrade. Mijn opa en oma zijn zelfs Fries.
<sense> Voor de rest is het vooral een biologisch/psychologisch vraagstuk.
<StefandeVries> Ja, herinneren of wijzen op..
<DooitzedeJong> ja, want herinneren is niet per defenitie verleden tijd
<StefandeVries> Seneca zou er een mooie brief over hebben kunnen schrijven, I'm sure
<sense> StefandeVries: Ook Frankische invloeden!
<leoquant> frankdevries
<sense> De vrije Friezen zijn uiteindelijk onderworpen door de Franken, na hevige gevechten.
<StefandeVries> Fries versta ik alleen. Spreken doe ik het niet. Wel Engels, Nederlands, Frans en Gaelic
<sense> Daarvoor was het een soort van koninkrijg.
<StefandeVries> klopt inderdaad
<sense> Die typfout is toepasselijk, want er was veel krijgsgeweld in dat koninkrijk.
<sense> Niet heel erg groot geweld, maar twisten en vetes.
<DooitzedeJong> Zouden we nu terug kunnen gaan naar een republiek?
<sense> mmm
<sense> Lijkt me wel het beste, maar met het opkomende nationalisme lijkt me het lastig.
<sense> Vooral ook omdat ons koningshuis voor velen staat voor de nationale eenheid, het nationale symbool.
<DooitzedeJong> met include(Noord_Holland); include(Friesland); include(Groningen); include(Ost-Friesland); include(Kust_Denemarken);
<StefandeVries> Heel realistisch is dat laatste niet..
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet gaan
<leoquant> minder en minder voelt men zich verbonden met het instituut koningshuis, iedereen maakt zijn eigen koninkrijk
<leoquant> dag DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Doeg, ik lees de logs wel :grijns:
<leoquant> nou ik stop DooitzedeJong
<sense> Een Friese republiek?
<sense> :P
<sense> Daar voelen die West-Friezen zich te weinig Fries voor, ben ik bang.
<sense> En de Oost-Friezen zich teveel Duits.
<leoquant> ik bedoel dit: gemeenschapszin verdwijnt
<leoquant> in dat opzicht is ubuntu uniek haast
<leoquant> kerk/staat/kongshuis zijn haast relatieve begrippen
<leoquant> ambigu
<leoquant> het stormt aan in die oude instituten
<leoquant> ook
<leoquant> negatieve berichtgeving
<leoquant> en de krampachtigheid om ze te "redden", kromme dingen recht te praten
<leoquant> enfin
<leoquant> ik stop, anders vlieg ik uit de bocht
<sense> Maar volgens mij is het koningshuis nog het enige wat ons verbindt, temidden van al die individualisering.
<leoquant> en hopelijk ons innerlijk nationale kompas: sociale rechtvaardigheid....
<sense> mm
<sense> Ik vind het niet zo rechtvaardig, zo'n monarchie.
 * OerHeks ziet het koningshuis gewoon als een N.V. 
<leoquant> tja.....
<StefandeVries> Een échte monarchie is ons land niet, met alle respect
<leoquant> StefandeVries, tch ligt dat ingwikkeld
<leoquant> o
<OerHeks> ze zijn zo .. closed-source
<leoquant> ha!
<sense> Er is niet eens een sollicitatieprocedure! De kleuterscholen selecteren nog strenger op nieuwe leerlingen.
<StefandeVries> Van sommige dingen vind ik dat deze meer door de overheid gestuurd zouden moeten worden.
<leoquant> ik ga. later.( tot morgen)
<erkan^> AlanBell, : what is bazaar ? :s
<AlanBell> a version control system written by canonical
<AlanBell> the name comes from an essay called The Cathedral and the Bazaar, by Eric Raymond I think
<AlanBell> http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/ http://catb.org/~esr/writings/homesteading/cathedral-bazaar/
<RawChid> erkan^, a fine way to store/share and work together on source code.
<RawChid> They also store carpets in bazaar, but that bazaar you already knew eh :)
<RawChid> :P
<erkan^> thank you, AlanBell and RawChid
<erkan^> i am reading a bugs now that you have wroten, AlanBell
<erkan^> I have read a bugs, and do I nothing, AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> the one I commented on today?
<AlanBell> text zoom thing?
<AlanBell> I was just adding some notes to that which might help someone who wants to fix it (which might be me, but not right now) discover how to do it
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> i thought first too, but i was not sure, thereforce i asked you AlanBell (-:
<erkan^> *therefore
<erkan^> RawChid: heb jij vorige bericht gelezen over wiki ?
<RawChid> euh, niet echt
<RawChid> Wil je meedoen met de workshop?
<erkan^> amai
<erkan^> effe zoeken
<RawChid> Als je me een pm stuurt is de kans groter dat ik het later teruglees ;)
<erkan^> RawChid,
<erkan^> [19:58] <erkan^> RawChid, : ik zat te denken over wiki workshop. ik vind het leuk deelnemen. waarom? misschien wil ik in de toekomst ook met de wiki werken, bijvoorbeeld een handleiding over de vergrootglas ofzo (kan ook dat iemand wil me helpen als ik ben klaar mt de wiki --> redigeren)
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> dat heb ik niet via pm gedaan :S
<RawChid> Ah, maakt niet uit
<RawChid> Ja leuk joh
<RawChid> Heb je nog nooit iets met een wiki gedaan?
<erkan^> nope nog nooit gedaan
<erkan^> eigenlijk wel handleiding met (Open)LibreOffice.org gedaan
<erkan^> maar een handleiding bijvoorbeeld voor Zoomtext of toegankelijk vind ik heel belangrijk om wiki meedoen
<RawChid> Ja, moet je vooral doen
<RawChid> Als je wilt kun je gewoon een account maken op de wiki
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<erkan^> een account aanmaken heb ik lang geleden gedaan. ik heb pas aangemeld voor wiki-workshop, RawChid
<RawChid> Ik zie het!
<RawChid> Je kunt ook wel beginnen aan een artikel als je wilt
<RawChid> Je kunt afkijken van andere artikelen
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeWiki
<erkan^> ja, ik heb die ook bekeken (-:
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-04
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<RawChid> Gisteren heb ik de wiki hier en daar bijgewerkt.
<leoquant> hi morgen
<leoquant> RawChid, lernid weggehaald?
<leoquant> verder ziet het er overzichtelijker uit
<leoquant> de lernid howto overschaduwde de inhoud van de workshops, terwijl het slechts een middel is
<RawChid> leoquant, ik heb het verplaatst
<RawChid> op elke pagina staat de standaard tekst bovenaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<RawChid> En als je klikt op meer info,
<RawChid> Kom je op deze nieuwe pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/IRCKlas/MeerInfo  (hier staat ook lernid)
<leoquant> RawChid, ja ik zag het
<leoquant> later
<leoquant> het is beter zo, veel werk?
 * leoquant vindt het zo raar dat lernid zo buggy is, terwijl het zo handig is. het lijkt ook niet verder ontwikkeld te worden (offtopic)
<RawChid> Neuh, was niet veel werk
<erkan^> Goedemiddag leoquant (-:
<leoquant> hoi
<StefandeVries> leoquant: nieuwe piano is er :)
<leoquant> hhehe goed voor je
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer spelen
<StefandeVries> tot later:P
<leoquant> jeah ツ
<hannie> RawChid, Tico heeft de laatste 12 nieuwe strings van de
<hannie> LoCo Directory vertaald
<hannie> Ik kijk dat nog even na
<RawChid> Wat een snelheid!
<hannie> Ja, hij is vlot en vindt het leuk om te vertalen denk ik
<hannie> Ronnie, is er binnenkort een update van de Directory?
<Ronnie> hannie: geen idee, er zit wel een critical bug is die snel opgelost moet worden, maar ik verwacht niet dat de rest dan mee komt
<Ronnie> maar ik denk dat de volgende versie ook geen maand meer gaat duren
<RawChid> Ja Ronnie, binnen een dag zijn we weer bij met vertalen
<RawChid> Take that!
<RawChid> :PP
<Ronnie> ja, waren wij maar zo snel met nieuwe functies toevoegen ;
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe staat het met de vertalingen?
<RawChid> Geen eerlijke vergelijking he Ronnie :P
<RawChid> Dag DooitzedeJong
<RawChid> Heel goed, we hebben net de LoCo Directory vertaald hoor ik net
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe gaat het?
<hannie> Hoi Dooitze
<hannie> Ik moet nog even antwoord krijgen van leoquant
<hannie> m.b.t. vertaling logs
<leoquant> hannie, zegt u het maar
<hannie> hi leoquant, ik moet mijn post nog doornemen,
<hannie> misschien heb je al geantwoord
<leoquant> jazeker
<leoquant> ik zit 12 uur per dag strak voor het scherm hannie
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik zo verder met post doornemen
<hannie> veel te veel, je moet naar buiten met dit mooie weer
<RawChid> Succes met je uitpuilende postvak
<leoquant> grapje...
<hannie> :)
<leoquant> je hebt nog 4 minuten...
<leoquant> ik ga zo plat
<hannie> Ben je dan weg?
<hannie> Ik moet eerst even iets anders afmaken
<leoquant> hier ga ik op standby
<leoquant> afwezig
<leoquant> 2 minuten
<hannie> ok, het heeft geen directe haast
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> ehm...
<hannie> Wel haast, Dooitze?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, je maakt mijn scherm klein
<DooitzedeJong> huh?
<leoquant> je nick is te lang
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> tot straks
<DooitzedeJong> moet je een ander thema in stellen
<hannie> see you
 * RawChid gaat weekend vieren. Later
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik heb net GetStarted gekopieerd naar een nieuwe pagina, maar...
<hannie> dat ziet er niet uit.
<hannie> Hoe krijg ik alles netjes in vakjes zoals het origineel?
<hannie> Zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/GetStarted#preview
<DooitzedeJong1> Klus is geklaard
<DooitzedeJong1> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/GetStarted#preview
<DooitzedeJong1> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/GetStarted
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, heb het ook net voor elkaar gekregen
<DooitzedeJong1> oke
<DooitzedeJong1> Je moet het niet op die plek neerzetten
<DooitzedeJong1> De juiste plek is http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/UDW/2011/Februari-Maart/LogVertaling/GetStarted
<OerHeks> :-)
<Ronnie`> RawChid: misschien gaan ze vandaag nog een server update doen (althans de production branch aanpassen zodat het canonical team deze op de server kan zetten)
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenavond
<Ronnie`> hallo DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Begint de cursus commandoline?
<Gotiniens> DooitzedeJong, jij had me laast nodig?
<DooitzedeJong> nee, leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> had je nodig
<Gotiniens> ah ok, want hij noemde jouw naam
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant: ping ping ping
<Gotiniens> nee geen nut
<Gotiniens> ik ben nu namelijk wederom weg :)
<Gotiniens> later
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: cursus is zaterdag
<DooitzedeJong> 3 keer is scheepsrecht
<leoquant> Gotiniens,
<leoquant> wat is er met je aan de hand?
<DooitzedeJong> was ik even vergeten idd commandoline
<commandoline> ok, ik schrok zelf al :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Ik keek even naar je rekenmachine, hij lijkt wel wat op die van mij in c++
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, de cursus is morgen
<DooitzedeJong> Wat mij opvalt aan python is dat ik nergens afsluitingstekens zie of accolades
<DooitzedeJong> Daar wordt de code nogal slordig van heb ik het idee
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: juist een stuk overzichtelijker en beter leesbaarder, vind ik :)
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo?
<commandoline> daarop is het zelfs ontworpen. (trouwens, je hebt door dat inspringen verplicht is?)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> kortere code, en minder verschillende code styles
<commandoline> bij PHP kan dit bijv. beide:
<commandoline> if (condition) {
<commandoline> en
<commandoline> if (condition)
<commandoline> {
<commandoline> en daarnaast zijn er dingen als wel/niet inspringen
<Gotiniens> leoquant, niks hoor, heb alleen een drukke week, elke avond afspraken enz
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> moment
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: overtuigd?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<commandoline> ok, misschien komt dat dan nog, misschien ook niet. Dit is iig de achteliggende reden waarom de python ontwikkelaars hiervoor hebben gekozen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> maar waarom vindt jij dat overzichtelijker
<commandoline> 1) het neemt minder ruimte in beslag, je kan dus meer code in één oogopslag zien
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> dat hoeft niet zo te zijn
<commandoline> 2) wiens code ik ook bekijk, belangrijke stijlkenmerken komen overeen. Dat inspringen is verplicht.
<DooitzedeJong> in c++ kan je het volgende doen:
<commandoline> one-liners bedoel je?
<DooitzedeJong> if (condition) { what has to be done }
<commandoline> ja dus, maar dat bedoelde ik niet.
<commandoline> want om hetzelfde overzicht te bereiken, heb je die extra lijn code nodig vind ik.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> in python kan dit ook:
<commandoline> if condition: print "Condition true!"
<commandoline> op één lijn.
<DooitzedeJong> maar je kan vast niet het volgende doen:
<exalt> morgen weer tutorial ?
<commandoline> maar dat zou ik niet doen, het gaat tegen de Python stijlrichtlijnen in dacht ik.
<DooitzedeJong> if condition: print "Condition true!" else condition: print "Condition false"
<commandoline> exalt: morgen weer cursus, dit is even een vraag beantwoorden
<commandoline> print "Condition true!" if condition else print "Condition false!"
<Gotiniens> maar imo is het niet zo boeiend dat je iets korter kan opschrijven. onderhoudbaarheid, duidelijkheid en de code van anderen makkelijk kunnen lezen zijn veel belangrijker
<commandoline> zoiets werkt dacht ik, maar nogmaals, het is niet aanbevolen
<DooitzedeJong> Bij c++ is dit wel toegestaan
<commandoline> want het komt de leesbaarheid niet ten goede
<DooitzedeJong> vanwege die {}
<Gotiniens> in grote projecter is namelijk het lezen van code van anderen een groot probleem
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: mooi, maar gebruik je het in de praktijk vaak?
<commandoline> levert het goed leesbare stukken code op?
<DooitzedeJong> voor mij wel
<exalt> commandoline, in c doe ik wel eens a ? b : c
<commandoline> ik geloof dus van niet, en Gotiniens blijkbaar ook :)
<exalt> ken je dat ?
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> exalt: b if a else c
<Gotiniens> commandoline, ik ben het met jou eens inderdaad :)
<exalt> commandoline, das if else
<commandoline> exalt: maar wel op één lijn, het is het directe equivalent.
<exalt> hmmm
<commandoline> alleen heb je i.p.v. ? en : if en else
<commandoline> oja, en de volgorde is anders.
<DooitzedeJong> Dat komt omdat veel ontwikkelaars vergeten de verschillende vragen (ifelse) te laten inspringen
<commandoline> maar, ook deze constructie gebruik ik spaarzaam. Het is voor de leesbaarheid nou niet bepaald fantastisch.
<DooitzedeJong> En daar is vast de reden dat python ontworpen is
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: inderdaad, men wilde één manier van code blokken maken hebben.
<DooitzedeJong> *dat
<DooitzedeJong> maar waarom dan zonder {}
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<commandoline> omdat het niet nodig is in python
<commandoline> inspringen is genoeg om een blok te herkennen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> ze hielden het dacht ik het liefst zo simpel mogelijk.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Het zou best kunnen dat ik over een jaar of paar maanden juist wel graag met python programmeer om die reden
<commandoline> klopt, ik kan me voorstellen dat het even wennen is; ik had hetzelfde toen ik voor het eerst naar C-style syntax (PHP of Java) keek. (ik ben begonnen met python)
<DooitzedeJong> Het is weer heel wat anders
<commandoline> klopt
 * commandoline is even weg, per ongeluk m'n terminal met ssh gesloten :P
<DooitzedeJong> welkom commandoline
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> commandoline, heb je mij nog nodig?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<leoquant> anders ga ik
<leoquant> film
<commandoline> leoquant: nee hoor, veel plezier :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ga lekker voor een film zitten en niet te vergeten flikken maastricht
<leoquant> iemand? ツ
<leoquant> lol doeg!
<erkan^> are you chicken, AlanChicken ?
<AlanBell> not any more!
<OerHeks> ha ha hi Alan
<erkan^> (-:
<hajour> hi AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> hi
<hajour> UndiFineD,  is going to give class for accessibility in about 10 minutes with some other persons
<sense> http://sensehofstede.nl/verkiezingen-ubuntu-nederland Vanaf vanavond kunnen mensen zich kandidaat stellen.
<OerHeks> nice sense, ge houd de vaart erin.
<sense> OerHeks: Met dank aan Ronnie
<sense> Hij heeft veel werk gedaan voor de stemsoftware.
<OerHeks> ja natuurlijk, er zit geen i van ik in team
<sense> :)
<OerHeks> gemenschapsraad en dagenlijkse leiding, daarvoor hebben de kandidaten dus tot 5 april de tijd zich te profileren, als ze dat profiel nog niet hebben.
<sense> gemeenschapsraad en voorzitter
<sense> Is dat niet duidelijk in het bericht? :( Oeps
<OerHeks> jawel, de voorzitter ook natuurlijk.
<sense> De gemeenschapsleiding bestaat uit gemeenschapsraadsleden.
<OerHeks> nu weet ik al dat ik mij niet kandidaat stel, maar ben wel benieuwd wie dat wel gaan doen :-)
<sense> Ik hoop dat we goede/genoeg kandidaten krijgen.
<erkan^> gaan jullie een kandidaatsverkiezing organiseren: wie is een premier van Ubuntu-NL als ik heb goed begrepen? :P
<sense> erkan^: en het parlement!
<sense> In een keer!
<erkan^> haha :-P
<exalt> ik wil ook stemmen!
<exalt> wat moet ik doen om binnen 2 uur op de lijst te komen ? :P
<OerHeks> joh, tijd zat, de stemming is pas na 4 april
<sense> exalt: Zet je naam helemaal onderaan <http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel/VoorstelStemgerechtigden> en ik zal zien of we (het groepje van vier) je nog kunnen behandelen!
<exalt> OerHeks, ohhh ja... ik wil rennen voor voorzitter ofcourse
<OerHeks> doe je best.
<OerHeks> er is niks tegen een jong bestuur.
<sense> Hoe meer kandidaten hoe beter!
<OerHeks> ja, met open source bloed :-D
<sense> Als ik niet verkozen wordt heb ik het alleen maar makkelijker. ;)
<exalt> iets dergelijks :
<exalt> || Evan Sonnemans || https://launchpad.net/~evan-exalt || exalt || exalt || (ubuntu) evangelist actief op IRC, mwanzo en speechcontrol|| (./) ||
<exalt> sense,
<sense> exalt: '(./)' moet eigenlijk '-' zijn, maar voor de rest prima. :)
<sense> (./) is een vinkje, maar we moeten je eerst nog even bespreken in het groepje van vier.
<exalt> done
<sense> exalt: Oké, mooi. Ik denk niet dat je vanavond nog behandeld wordt, maar je hebt vast nog wel genoeg tijd in de resterende vier weken.
<exalt> oke
<sense> Ik ga afsluiten, als mensen zich nog toe willen voegen aan de lijst op <http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel/VoorstelStemgerechtigden>: doe het, maar ik kan niks garanderen. :)
<sense> tot ziens!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-05
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmorgen Sense
<DooitzedeJong> sense
<sense> hey DooitzedeJong
<sense> DooitzedeJong: de problemen zijn opgelost hoor
<DooitzedeJong> Oke, bedankt
<DooitzedeJong> Kan je ook iemand anders voorstellen?
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Als kandidaat: nee, dat moet die persoon zelf doen.
<sense> Als je op anderen wilt stemmen moet je daar nog even mee wachten. :)
<DooitzedeJong> Uit wat voor mensen bestaat de gemeenschapsraad?
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel vertegenwoordigen ze ook een team
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<sense> DooitzedeJong: De gemeenschapsraad bestaat uit mensen die ervoor gekozen worden.
<sense> Mensen met stemrecht kunnen zich verkiesbaar stellen, en mensen met stemrecht kunnen vervolgens op de kandidaten stemmen.
<sense> Ze zijn niet gebonden aan een subgroep.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Kort maar krachtif leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<DooitzedeJong> krachtig
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, dat ben ik he.....:P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> goede morgen
<sense> goedemorgen leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Jij ook goedemorgen
<leoquant> goedemorgen sense
<leoquant> ik heb idd "de" site bezocht
<leoquant> zeer keurig allemaal
<DooitzedeJong> Ik denk dat jij wel een goed lid van de gemeenschapsraad zou zijn, leoquant
<leoquant> geen idee DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> wil het ook liever niet bespreken.....
<DooitzedeJong> :D
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> nee serieus
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> ontbijt/koffie tot straks!
<DooitzedeJong> tot zo
<DooitzedeJong> Verder alles goed sense?
<sense> leoquant: Mooi om te horen.
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Alles goed, DooitzedeJong. :) Met jou ook?
<DooitzedeJong> ja hoor
<DooitzedeJong> Komt cambridge uni steeds dichterbij?
<leoquant> commandoline, ping
<commandoline> leoquant: pong
<leoquant> ik ga je rond 4 uur/vijf uur weer "rechten" geven omdat ik misschien later kom
<leoquant> kan dat?
<leoquant> ben jij wel aanwezig dan?
<commandoline> hmm, ik laat m'n computer wel aanstaan als ik wegga.
<leoquant> als het niet uitkomt gewoon zeggen hoor
<leoquant> ik kan het ook anders oplossen
<commandoline> nee, lukt wel :)
<leoquant> ok, dan doen we zoals we laatst deden
<commandoline> prima
<leoquant> kijk ik redt het wel, maar voor alle zekerheid
<leoquant> daarom...
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> ok
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmiddag
<OerHeks> middag DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wilde net aan leoquant vragen om het topic van dit kanaal te veranderen
<StefandeVries> oeps..bijna vergeten dat vanavond weer cursusavond is..
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> huiswerk gedaan, Stefan ?
<StefandeVries> ik heb de uitwerkingen gemaakt, of in ieder geval van één van de twee opdrachten
<StefandeVries> :)
<commandoline> hmm, als iemand nou nog even die andere goed maakt, hoef ik het niet meer te doen :P
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> OerHeks, heb jij ze al af toevallig? :P
<OerHeks> ik was bezig met toevoegen en verwijderen, veranderen is een hersendenkertje
<OerHeks> maar ik ga zo eerst nog wat boodschapjes doen, tijd genoeg om verder te prutsen.
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat vast wel lukken voor vanavond
<OerHeks> ja hoor, zodra ik rust in mijn kont heb
<commandoline> hmm, dan wordt het toch zelf maken :P
<commandoline> doe ik zo wel even
<StefandeVries> Zal niet al te lang duren
<StefandeVries> ben even eten
<commandoline> hmm, nou is DooitzedeJong weg, maar ik wilde hem nog vragen of er vanavond nou wel of niet JFL vergadering zou zijn. Weet iemand anders dat toevallig?
<leoquant> goedemiddag bakeds, kunnen we iets voor je doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<commandoline> hoi DooitzedeJong, hadden we vanavond nou wel of niet JFL vergadering?
<DooitzedeJong> Zo als het nu staat niet
<commandoline> ok
<DooitzedeJong> We kunnen vanavond nog wel even verder brainstormen met leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> maar Ronnie zal niet aanwezig zijn
<DooitzedeJong> vanwege carneval
<leoquant> na de workshop?
<leoquant> ben ik afwezig
<commandoline> ok, dan heeft het geen nut lijkt me
<leoquant> gewoon en goed moment plannen
<leoquant> e
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> na carnaval ツ
<leoquant> gebruikt de ubuntu loco meeting calender
<DooitzedeJong> Daarom ging het ook niet door
<leoquant> en gij ziet de mogelijkheden
<commandoline> leoquant: is dat deze?
<commandoline> http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> bedankt
<leoquant> commandoline, ik heb the fridge gebruikt
<leoquant> maar dat loopt niet goed, contact gehad mey versch. mensen hierover
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> maar bij mij slaat hij bij events de maand mrt over
<leoquant> :/op onze mwanzo calender staan de workshops wel allemaal
<commandoline> vreemd
<leoquant> terwijl ik jouw workshop er zeker op het gezet
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> : https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=brughen26%40gmail.com&ctz=Europe/Amsterdam
<leoquant> ik heb het event ook op de loco (wederom) gezet
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/events
<leoquant> raar
<commandoline> nou ja, het staat er nu weer op :)
<DooitzedeJong> Waar gaat de wworkshop van vanavond over?
<DooitzedeJong> van python\?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: functies
<leoquant> commandoline, omdat ik dat deed net...:)
<leoquant> ah functies...
<DooitzedeJong> interessant commandoline
<commandoline> ja, weet ik. bedankt :)
<leoquant> commandoline, de cet tijd instellen is ook zoiets, dat is te doen, maar opslaan springt ie terug op utc
<leoquant> bij
<commandoline> heeft die site geen bugtracker? (op launchpad ofzo?)
<leoquant> tja ik geloof dat Ronnie daar mee bezig was
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> commandoline, dit word je 5 de workshop
<commandoline> klopt
<leoquant> alweer
<leoquant> zullen we emiel weer eens polsen voor pdf formats?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ^^ wat gaat er fout?
<leoquant> Ronnie, 1 plaats
<leoquant> een event foetsie
<leoquant> cet tijd instellen gaat niet
<Ronnie> foetsie ?
<leoquant> yep
<Ronnie> hmmmz
<leoquant> heb de workshop net er weer bij geplaatst
<commandoline> leoquant: ik heb al een tijdje geen contact meer gehad via email met emiel, geen idee of hij nog van plan was nog meer lessen in pdf's te zetten.
<leoquant> bij instellingen: cet, naam van het land, etc submit....utc
<leoquant> ok commandoline
<leoquant> ik vraag/pols hem wel
<commandoline> leoquant: ik zal trouwens switchen naar xchat, zodat die rechten geregeld kunnen worden als jij wilt.
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> ah meeting en event kwestie
<leoquant> ik zet de workshops onder events
<leoquant> sommige staan onder meeting
<leoquant> bedankt commandoline done
<Ronnie> ja, die meetings zijn vooral bedoeld voor IRC meetings (of andere IRC evenmenten)
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> jou coc workshop staat afaik onder meeting
<leoquant> maar op de mwanzo calender sta je ook, soi
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/meetings
<StefandeVries> wb commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenavond
<OerHeks> Avond Dooitze
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie: http://localhost/index.php?action=stats
<DooitzedeJong> Mijn eigen pc
<DooitzedeJong> oops
<DooitzedeJong> niet de goede link
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:81
<StefandeVries> commandoline?
<commandoline> StefandeVries, hoe gaat dat? :P
<commandoline> ik heb er nu de rechten wel voor geloof ik
<StefandeVries> "/voice StefandeVries" :P
<commandoline> hmm, simpel :P
<StefandeVries> ta-da:P
<StefandeVries> nog een uurtje ongeveer
<StefandeVries> ga ik nog even pianospelen
<StefandeVries> tot later
<OerHeks> ploink
<StefandeVries> whut?
<OerHeks> muziekale groet :-D
<StefandeVries> In dat geval ploink terug :)
 * commandoline is ook even weg, tot zo
<StefandeVries> welkom dimi77
<dimi77> dank je
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is de html kleurencode van de Ubuntu kleur
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie, Wat is de html kleurencode van de Ubuntu kleur?
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: #DD4814
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: zie design.canonical.com
<DooitzedeJong> Hartelijk Dank
<Ronnie> en #333 voor de tekst
<DooitzedeJong> begint http://143.176.36.91:81 er al wat op te lijken?
<Ronnie> #DFDFDF voor de light grijze vakken
<Ronnie> #f7f7f7 voor de grijze schaduw
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> dan zijn de meest gebruikte kleuren
<MrChrisDruif> Schaduw? :P
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: staat de poort in de router wel open?
<DooitzedeJong> dep
<Ronnie> ik kom er namelijk niet in
<DooitzedeJong> oke, zal nog even nakijken
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:81
<DooitzedeJong> en nu?
<StefandeVries> jup, werkt
<DooitzedeJong> ga nu eens naar statestieken
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: welke pagina heb je aangepast>
<DooitzedeJong> die van statestieke
<DooitzedeJong> n
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: deze: http://143.176.36.91:81/index.php?action=stats
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<Ronnie> staat het thema voor een niet ingelogde gebruiker wel meteen goed?
<DooitzedeJong> weet ik niet, staat hij dan niet op website-thema?
<Ronnie> wel een ubuntu thema
<Ronnie> ik zal een screenshot maken
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/gEb/
<DooitzedeJong> Het klopt als een bus
<DooitzedeJong> ik ben bezig met die tables waar ik het laatst over had
<Ronnie> oke, ik vind het nog een erg lange pagina nog, kun je nog een update sturen als je het wat verder hebt uitgewerkt
<DooitzedeJong> Zoals de bovenste tabel moet het allemaal worden
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: om een gevoel te krijgen voor het thema, lees deze gids eens door: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> ik ben benieuwd naar het toekomstige resultaat
<DooitzedeJong> mooi om te horen
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe krijg ik een afronding
<DooitzedeJong> in css
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<Ronnie> -border-radius: 4px; of 8px
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> en -moz-border-radius en -webkit-box-radius
<Ronnie> staat al ergens anders in de css, zoek maar eens op (ik ben niet zeker van de benaming  van -webkit )
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom zou je dat in webkit doen?
<Ronnie> voor oude webkit browsers die nog geen border-radius ondersteunen (in de tijd dat border-radius nog geen standaard was)
<Ronnie> zelfde dus voor -moz voor de oude firefox
<DooitzedeJong> Het wordt idd ook niet als code gezien door css
<DooitzedeJong> gedit
<Ronnie> nee, dat klopt, maar gewoon erbij zettten
<DooitzedeJong> en schaduw?
<Ronnie> box-shadow volgens mij, zoek maar in de css, daar staan genoeg vorobeelden
<Ronnie> maar niet te veel schaduw gebruiken
<Ronnie> leid af van de content
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> hint: de pdf van hierboven ^^
<DooitzedeJong> ik heb firefox 4.0 maar die rond het niet af
<Ronnie> dan heb je ergens een typfout
<Ronnie> ow wacht...
<Ronnie> dat is het nadeel van tabellen, die kun je nieet afronden
<DooitzedeJong> dan moet het maar met div
<Ronnie> volgens mij tenminste
<StefandeVries> commandoline al weer terug?
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> net
<DooitzedeJong> Wat voor versie van Ubuntu raad jij aan voor vanavond?
<StefandeVries> ow, oké. toevallig haha
<leoquant> er is toch een workshop?
<StefandeVries> jups
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong, voor python? Alles hoger dat Ubuntu Warty lijkt me OK :P
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik gebruik 11.4
<StefandeVries> dat is hoger dan Warthy
<StefandeVries> Dus prima
<StefandeVries> ;)
<leoquant> 4.10 heb ik thuis he
<leoquant> jaja
<DooitzedeJong> Ik hoop niet dat mensen dat letterlijk gaan nemen commandoline :P
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: heeft 11.04 standaard 3.2 of zit die nog in 2.7 ?
<DooitzedeJong> 2.7 volgens mij, anders was er een grote update geweest voor python apps
<commandoline> hmm, zou een mooie toevoeging zijn aan m'n reeks VM's, Warty... Misschien maar 's kijken of ik nog een image kan vinden.
<DooitzedeJong> path
<commandoline> 2.7
<DooitzedeJong> oldreleases.ubuntu.com/
<DooitzedeJong> http://oldreleases.ubuntu.com/
<DooitzedeJong> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<DooitzedeJong> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<DooitzedeJong> Ik kan je wel vertellen, commandoline, dat het even wennen is
<leoquant> we gaan beginnen
<leoquant> met de workshop
<Tjibba> top
<leoquant> je kan hier je vragen stellen
<dimi77> ja ik ben er, beetje laat
<leoquant> ok....
<dimi77> moest nog ff de pc van de buurvrouw op gang helpen
<leoquant> MedUsaXIII, welkom, net begonnen
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563139/
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566649/
<hannie> Hoe kan je gegevens sorteren in een dictionary?
<MedUsaXIII> Trouwens, is er nieuwe URL voor lernid ?
<leoquant> MedUsaXIII, nee
<commandoline> als het goed is niet, idd
<leoquant> lernid --config http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid
<MedUsaXIII> Danku
<leoquant> alstu
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/IRCKlas/MeerInfo
<hannie> ok, merci
<DooitzedeJong> Waar wordt de cursus gegeven?
<commandoline> #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> -klas ;)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ^^
<hannie> Het woordenboek is eigenlijk exact hetzelfde als naam/e-mail (key/value)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik weet ook niet alles leoquant
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575952/
<hannie> We hebben toch al appels=10, peren=20 enz. gehad. Is dat wat je bedoelt?
<Tjibba> tis geloof ik wel duidelijk
<MedUsaXIII74> Voor mij wel, maar ik moest eerst ( vorige les ) ook even goed kijken.
<hannie> ja, float ook
<Tjibba> hmm wat deed float ook alweer?
<hannie> maar je kunt i.p.v. float ook een getal met ,00 opgeven bij input
<Tjibba> ahja
<Tjibba> :)
<hannie> De berekening geeft dan gelijk een getal met ,nnnn
<hannie> Bedoel je met de lengte van de lijst het AANTAL items?
<MedUsaXIII74> Kun je zelf ook functies maken ? En gaat dat dan richting object georienteerd programmeren ?
<MedUsaXIII74> Ok, danku.
<hannie> Ik zou num() logischer vinden
<DooitzedeJong> QUESTION: Over die tweede opdracht van vorige week, kan je python ook de values op laten slaan in een document?
<leoquant> duidelijk?
<dimi77> yep
<bakeds> oke
<hannie> alles duidelijk
<MedUsaXIII74> duidelijk
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.LGhT4417wF8/latest
<hannie> Wordt de functie door de programmeur gedefinieerd?
<hannie> Dank, StefandeVries
<hannie> Kan je de gedefinieerde functies opslaan en in andere programma's gebruiken?
<bakeds> programma doet het nog niet klopt dit?
<StefandeVries> bakeds, waar loopt het vast bij jou?
<bakeds> line 3
<bakeds>   File "les5.py", line 3
<bakeds> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc2' in file les5.py on line 3, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<StefandeVries> bakeds: we werken eraan, commandoline gaat nu even verder
<bakeds> ja oke ik had het gewoon gekopieerd
<StefandeVries> bakeds: voeg dit toe aan het bestand onder '# adresboek.py':   # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<hannie> Het is duidelijk
<OerHeks> jups
<hannie> Maar ik zou het nog niet zelfstandig kunnen maken ):
<StefandeVries> Met oefening wel, hannie
<OerHeks> eerst het begrijpen van de code. dan aanpassen en zien/leren wat je doet.
<MedUsaXIII74> Als je def voor een stukje code zet wordt het ook uitgevoerd, is dit te voorkomen ?
<hannie> Ik wil nog iets vragen over regel 18:
<hannie> Waar gaat return keuze naartoe?
<hannie> Heel erg bedankt voor jullie goede uitleg!
<hannie> Tot de volgende keer
<MedUsaXIII74> Stel dat je bijvoorbeeld van het menu een def wilt maken MAAR nog niet wilt uitvoeren op dat punt. Dat bedoel ik.
<commandoline> hannie, momentje, we beantwoorden je vraag zo
<hannie> ok
<MedUsaXIII74> Zodat je die def later als menu kan gebruiken, maar je wilt hem al van te voren defineren ipv pas als je hem nodig hebt.
<commandoline> MedUsaXIII74, duidelijk?
<MedUsaXIII74> en je defineert hem door bijv aan te geven: menu = menu(menu1) of menu = menu(menu2)
<MedUsaXIII74> Dan is het duidelijk
<hannie> ok, dat is helder nu, bedankt
<MedUsaXIII74> ok
<hannie> Ik wil jullie vooral een compliment maken over de opbouw van de cursus,
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<hannie> Daar is over nagedacht. Het is te behappen voor beginnelingen
<MedUsaXIII74> ahhhh, nu snap ik hem
<StefandeVries> de initiatiefnemer en eerste uitvoerder was commandoline, hannie. :)
<StefandeVries> ik ben later ingestapt
<MedUsaXIII74> ik zag de aanroep eerst nier, dus ik dacht dat het meteen werd uitgevoerd
<MedUsaXIII74> heel erg bedankt :D
<commandoline> volgende les komen we nog uitgebreid op functies terug.
<hannie> Tot ziens allemaal
<StefandeVries> mooi zo, MedUsaXIII74 :)
<commandoline> tot ziens hannie
<MedUsaXIII74> en ik sluit mij aan bij de mening van hannie, super dat jullie deze cursus geven
<MedUsaXIII74> Ik moet helaas dd room verlaaten, de vriendin vind het welletjes voor nu :(
<MedUsaXIII74> Heren ( en Dames ) Bedankt, en tot de volgende keer
<commandoline> ok, tot volgende week!
<StefandeVries> mooi zo :)
<erkan^> wat is meetingology /
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> soort vergaderingslogboek ?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Ja, soort van notulist voor bij vergaderingen :)
<erkan^> kee (-:
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 12-03-11: 19.30  weer een workshop PYTHON. Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> hajour, ping
<hajour> wat is er leoquant
<hajour> ik heb niet zoveel tijd hoor ik heb me kids belooft een spelletje te doen.,
<hajour> en ik ben jarig vandaag
<hajour> op naar de 40
<leoquant> Ronnie,
<Ronnie> ja
<leoquant> wat is excess flood?
<MrChrisDruif> Overmatig overstromingen? Loop je te flooden Ronnie? :P
<leoquant> dat staat in je irc join/rejoin messages
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag het...
<leoquant> nou het is meer een service naar Ronnie toe
<leoquant> volgens mij zie die berichten zelf niet namelijk
<leoquant> je
<Ronnie> het heeft wat met pidgin te maken, die wil elk kanaal apart joinen
<Ronnie> zonder tussentijd, als je dat te veel doet, krijg je flood berichten
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Ronnie> ik had gehoopt dat het over was door naar een proxy te gaan
<MrChrisDruif> Hoeveel open je er dan tegelijkertijd Ronnie?
<Ronnie> 8 maar
<Ronnie> maar de meeste programma's joinen die 8 tegelijk in één commando volgens mij
<leoquant> ja
<Ronnie> ipv 8 aparte op dezefde tijd
<leoquant> afaik
<MrChrisDruif> Ik open er 12 tegelijkertijd.....staat er bij mij ook wel eens excess flood?
<leoquant> je verliest je cloak niet overigens
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, bij jou niet
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> Ronnie, opent ze juist na elkaar
<MrChrisDruif> ¡En ik gebruik ook gewoon Pidgin! :P
<leoquant> tsss:P
<MrChrisDruif> Wel van de PPA....eens kijken of ik al de .10 heb eindelijk xD
<Ronnie> 2.7.9
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....nog steeds .9.....ahh, what the hell :)
 * leoquant opent pidgin
<leoquant> Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9)
<MrChrisDruif> Die ppa blijft altijd lang achterlopen <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Iedereen (zelfs Windows) is al over naar .10....alleen ubuntu wordt achtergesteld
<MrChrisDruif> .10 is al weken uit volgens mij....
<Ronnie> ja, de ppa's zijn best traag
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: maar jij hebt de excess flood niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Moet je andere vragen...bij mijn weten niet :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Volgens leoquant heb ik dat niet
<Ronnie> nee, dan zal het wel niet, want dan krijg je onder ook een bericht dat je niet kunt verbinden
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: hoeveel kanalen join jij?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....ok
<MrChrisDruif> 12 :D
<Ronnie> heb je bepaalde plugins?
<MrChrisDruif> De IRC plugins allemaal volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...en de 8ball :P
<MrChrisDruif> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Unclear
<Ronnie> en hoe heb je de autojoin via de main window ingesteld of bij account instellingen
<MrChrisDruif> Dus het is onduidelijk welke plugins ik heb...
<MrChrisDruif> Main windows? =-O
<Ronnie> gewoon, een chat als 'contact' toevoegen en dan rechterklik autojoin
<MrChrisDruif> Ik had per kanaal aangegeven dat ze moeten auto-joinen....kan het ook anders dan?
<Ronnie> ja, als je irc more hebt, kun je het in de account instellingen ingeven
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....ik voeg ze toe als "chat"'s en laat ze auto-joinen
<Ronnie> die joint ze wel in één keer
<Ronnie> heb jij ook een lijst met IRC contacten ?
<Ronnie> ik heb ook nog eens 7 contacten
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm...
<Ronnie> misschien moet die de status van deze contacten ook opzoeken
<MrChrisDruif> Contacten niet volgens mij...
<leoquant> Ronnie, wat bedoel je contacten ivm IRC en pidgin?
<leoquant> met
<leoquant> voor direct chat?
<Ronnie> ja, voor IM
<Ronnie> en dan komen ze bovenaan in een chatroomlijst te staan
<Ronnie> dus zie je meteen welke contacten in welke chatrooms zitten
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb een lijst per kanaal wie er online zijn ;)
<Ronnie> ja, ik ook, maar de 'contacten' staan dan altijd boven aan die lijst. dus meteen zichtbaar in een chatroom met 600 personen
<leoquant> http://pidgin.im/pipermail/tracker/2010-April/062336.html
<leoquant> After a connection breakdown pidgin tries to reconnect to IRC servers
<leoquant>  multiple times causing an excess flood.
<leoquant> waarom verschillende keren?
<leoquant> sommige bugreports melden 2 maal ipv "vele" malen
<commandoline> ik lees net wat op launchpad.net/lernid: Lernid is currently unmaintained, unrecommended, and unsupported.
<StefandeVries> oef
<StefandeVries> slechte ontwikkeling
<commandoline> klopt, het punt is, blijven we het als mwanzo aanraden op de wiki?
<commandoline> ik zag toevallig net op de ubuntu-nl mailinglist waar ik sinds vandaag lid van ben weer iemand met problemen, dus ik begin te twijfelen zolangzamerhand.
<commandoline> misschien dat het wat voor de eerstvolgende vergadering is ofzo.
<commandoline> ik voeg het wel toe als agendapunt
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig commandoline
<Gotiniens> goed punt, ik zou het niet meer gebruiken dan,
<MrChrisDruif> Als niemand het GAAT ondersteunen, dan inderdaad...
<Gotiniens> wel jammer dat het zo vlak nadat het door ons in gebruik is genomen dood gaat
<MrChrisDruif> Is toch "even snel" opgezet door Jono Bacon?
<commandoline> klopt
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> maar volgens mij is er destijds door ons wel een levenvatsbaarheid onderzoek gedaan
<commandoline> klopt, maar het heeft een aantal (installatie)problemen, en als die niet opgelost meer worden, lijkt het me niet handig om het te blijven aanbevelen.
<Gotiniens> zeker niet
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien een idee dat wat nederlandse mensen ernaar gaan kijken? Lijkt me dat er wel wat devs bij zitten die wat tijd ervoor willen vrijmaken
<commandoline> nou ja, ik voeg het wel toe aan de agenda, het heeft ook weer niet enorme haast, toch?
<StefandeVries> we hebben altijd de IRC-kanalen; we zijn er niet van afhankelijk
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb het zelf eens overwegen, maar het zou voor mij betekenen dat ik GTK erbij moet leren, en die moeite heb ik nooit genomen.
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik ook niet doen, Qt is simpelweg beter
<StefandeVries> Een respin in Qt zou kunnen, maar dat vergt nogal wat tijd
<commandoline> op de lange termijn hebben we Just For Learning, maar die periode moet eigenlijk wel overbrugd worden.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: en het is wat overdreven om een paar bugs te fixen...
<RawChid> commandoline: ik las dat ook op de mailinglijst
<commandoline> ik weet de oplossing niet, helaas.
<RawChid> Waarom staat lernid eigenlijk op de wiki?
<RawChid> Er staat verder niet bij waarom, wat het voordeel is...
<commandoline> RawChid: omdat het wel degelijk makkelijker is voor beginners, agenda + alle chatkanalen + browser in één venster.
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ik stel voor om het weg te halen
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-04-11
<commandoline> ik heb het erbij gezet voor de volgende vergadering.
<RawChid> Oke, en ik zet er nu een waarschuwing bij
<commandoline> ja, is goed.
<commandoline> tenzij iemand nog wat toe te voegen heeft ga ik nu?
<StefandeVries> ik niet
<commandoline> ok, doei
<RawChid> Oke, later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-27
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Bedankt voor je snelle antwoord gisteren. :) Ik heb een nieuwe overschrijvingskaart gepost; de vorige is kennelijk door de mangel gehaald bij ING.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Even afwachten, ik zal het aan de penningmeester doorgeven. Mocht het dubbel zijn afgeschreven, dan vraag ik of hij het terugstort.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In ieder geval bedankt voor je donatie. :)
<StefandeVries> Enigszins verlaat, amar toch.
 * StefandeVries is nogal een warhoofd. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je bent niet de enige. ;) Ik ben zelf ook nogal warrig.
<Oer> wie de schoen past, trekke hem aan :-D
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat er meteen weer speculatie ontstaat over waarom mensen te laat waren met hun donatie, en meer van dat gezeur..nou ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb gedaan wat ik wilde/moest.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is nu goed, ik verwacht dat de serverkosten gedekt zijn nu. Prima dus. :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, hoe zit het met mwanzobot trouwens, wil je die niet op de communityserver hosten?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik miste de bot bij de laatste vergadering van de stichting. ;)
<StefandeVries> Mwah.
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik één keer eerder gewild, en toen werd er naar mijn mening ontzettend moeilijk gedaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat versta je onder moeilijk doen?
<StefandeVries> Onnodig geneuzel.
<StefandeVries> Over rechten, directories.
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft me destijds tegengehouden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar nu is de code klaar toch? Een kwestie van erop zetten en het werkt? Of zie ik dat te simpel?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En als je toegang tot de server wilt is daar denk ik ook over te praten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je snapt wel dat we zo'n server niet publiekelijk toegankelijk kunnen maken. Dan is het binnen de kortste keren een zooitje.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar als je toegang nodig hebt om mwanzobot verder te ontwikkelen en op de server te zetten lijkt me dat een prima reden om toegang te krijgen.
<StefandeVries> De code in de huidige vorm vertrouwt op Dropbox voor de loghosting. Dat is geen punt, ik kan de outputdirs en de weblink aanpassen, maar ik zal dus wel toegang moeten hebben tot een webserver die de logs daadwerkelijk aanlevert.
<StefandeVries> Het eenvoudigste zou een aparte /home/mwanzobot zijn waarin het Pythonbronbestand van mwanzobot en de factioddatabases staan + een directory van een webserver om naar toe te schrijven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat moet wel te regelen zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal even met Ronnie overleggen, en dan hoor je van me.
<StefandeVries> Prima.
<StefandeVries> Alvast bedankt. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, kan je me je adres doormailen?
<StefandeVries> Thuisadres of e-mailadres?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We maken gebruik van yubikeys voor authenticatie, dan kan ik je er een opsturen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thuisadres.
<StefandeVries> Oh, dank je.
<StefandeVries> Wat is jouw e-mail?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thomas apestaart thomasdegraaff punt nl
<StefandeVries> Thomas echt met hoofdletteR?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, op welke poort benader je de webserver?
<StefandeVries> Gewoon 80, een standaard html-request, zeg maar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mag, zonder hoofdletter mag ook. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Poort 80 is al bezet voor de website, kan een andere poort ook?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anders een submap van het domein.
<StefandeVries> Submap is prima.
<StefandeVries> Als het op de server zelf maar een beschrijfbare directory is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> community.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot?
<StefandeVries> Prima.
<StefandeVries> Heb een mail gestuurd, trouwens.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<timo^> Thomas_de_Graaff: is de communityserver al compleet bekostigd?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> timo^, ik denk het wel. Ik heb de penningmeester gevraagd of hij de bankmutaties wil bijwerken, dus dat zal binnenkort wel gebeuren.
<timo^> oki
<timo^> een extra bijdrage kan altijd toch?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, de YubiKey wordt, neem ik aan, in bruikleen gegeven?
<timo^> welke YubiKey?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat kan, maar er komen in de toekomst wellicht nog leuke andere opties om te doneren, of bij te dragen. (Mooi Ubuntu T-shirt wellicht). Dus je kan ook nog even wachten met bijdragen. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, die yubikey mag je houden als je 'm niet meer nodig hebt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (voor de mwanzobot)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, oh, oké. Da's wel aardig. Als 'gift'?
<Oer> doorgaan met artwork, timo^ :P
<StefandeVries> timo^, mensen met servertoegang krijgen een Yubikey ter authenticatie.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, zonder yubikey kom je niet op de server.. dus je hebt er verder niet zoveel aan zolang je op de server wilt komen om mwanzobot te onderhouden he.
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard.
<timo^> gheh
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus om het nou een gift te noemen. :D
<StefandeVries> Maar stel dat ik MwanzoBot op een gegeven moment weer zelf host en de key derhave niet meer nodig heb, wat dan?
<timo^> Oer: ai, da's lastig, ik weet niet hoe ik moet artworken :P (In de war met Idroy?)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan heb je een yubikey voor je eigen host. lol
<Oer> dan gebruik je hem voor je eigen host :-D
<Oer> idd
<StefandeVries> (dit is geen snelle manier om een YubiKey te snaaien hoor, ik heb een eigen :P)
<Oer> ow idroy .. sjorrie timo^
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, oké, duidelijk. :)
<timo^> StefandeVries: ik begon het toch bijna te denken ;-)
<Oer> 1 yubikey los is niet zo duur
<timo^> $25
<Oer> in nl 20 euro
<StefandeVries> Klopt, daar heb ik 'm destijds ook voor gekocht.
<StefandeVries> ($25)
<StefandeVries> Dat was 16 euro toen. :P
<Oer> dat is omgerekend duurder dan $25
<timo^> https://store.yubico.com/store/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=37&osCsid=245a41fe3665056c9814bb2cde89f908
<timo^> of je neemt er gelijk 50...
<StefandeVries> wel ja.
<Oer> http://www.yubikeyshop.nl/nl/webshop_yubikey.html
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, is de mail nog aangekomen?
<StefandeVries> Heej Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries , ja, de mail is aangekomen. Ik heb een mail de deur uitgedaan met het voorstellen naar de andere beheerders. Als die akkoord zijn komt je yubikey denk ik deze week nog aan.
<StefandeVries> Oké. Dank je.
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Idroy> brb, even rebooten naar windows
<StefandeVries> hee RobinJ
<StefandeVries> uh.
<StefandeVries> hee Ronnie
<StefandeVries> *
<Ronnie> hey Idroy en StefandeVries
<Idroy> Ronnie, nog iets voor die dropdown menu´s bedacht? :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: nog niet, en gaat er vandaag (en waarschijnljik komende week) niet van komen
<Idroy> ah okay
<Ronnie> voorlopig misschien gewoon een donker randje erom heen
<Ronnie> Idroy: communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org heeft een nieuwe main menu item er bij, wil jij deze ook bij het forum bij borduren?
<Idroy> dat donaties?
<Ronnie> jup
<Idroy> ik zal straks wel even kijken of me dat gaat lukken :P
<Idroy> zo, en ik ga weer terug naar linux
<Idroy> brb
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, even inhoudelijk; als je gedoneerd hebt, moet je dan ook vermelden waarom? Dat zie ik nu op die pagina staan - een paar testimonials, zeg maar.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: is niet nodig als je dat zelf niet wilt
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Ronnie> heb ik ook niet gedaan
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb "Donaties" in de header verwerkt
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant en pvandewyngaerde :)
<pvandewyngaerde> dag StefandeVries
<timo^> dag pvandewyngaerde en leoquant
<Idroy> Ronnie, moet ik om die dropdown menu's nog een randje maken? Zoals ik het een tijdje terug had? Is beter dan niets in ieder geval
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja graag. bij mij komt het er voorlopig niet van
<Idroy> ik gebruik de zelfde kleur die in de "no new post" icoon zit.
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb het nu zo: http://i.imgur.com/oRC97.jpg
<Ronnie> boven mag ook nog een randje
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> hmmm, als ik dat doe dan worden die strepen tussen de menu items dikker (omdat eigenlijk die border om elk item heen gaat)
<Ronnie> je moet de border om de ul hrrn doen, behalve onder, en dan elke li een streep onder
<Idroy> zoiets? http://imgur.com/8DHry
<Ronnie> Idroy: ziet er goed genoeg uit om mee te beginnen
<Idroy> ok, dan commit + push ik hem naar me branch :)
<StefandeVries> En als ze 't anders willen, kunnen ze de code aanpassen. :P
<Idroy> ghehe, yep :P
<Idroy> Ronnie, zal ik hem proposen? Heb dus donaties toegevoegd aan de header, en die border bij het dropdown menu
<Ronnie> ik zal kijken of ik er morgen tijd voor heb in deze te reviewen
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-28
<leoquant> dag D-Deck
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> dag StefandeVries
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik ga Aria nu opvoeren. :D
<leoquant> ah!
<StefandeVries> Met het gelegenheidsorkest, wish me luck! :D
<leoquant> good luck!
<leoquant> hai timo^ hoe is het mod-zijn?
<timo^> bevalt goed hoor :)
<leoquant> je wordt niet gillend wakker in  de nacht? :P
<timo^> Je kunt ook zien hoe het bij de anderen in z'n werk gaat, dat is wel interessant :)
<timo^> haha, nee, gelukkig niet :P
<leoquant> indeed
<leoquant> tis team werk he
<timo^> inderdaad, en daar houd ik van :)
<leoquant> great
<timo^> Het is ook een fijn team
<timo^> aardig, collegiaal :)
<leoquant> yep, je hebt je plek snel gevonden imo
<timo^> idd
<leoquant> outstanding
<timo^> Heel fijn, is dat ze behulpzaam zijn :)
<timo^> stel je vraagt iets, dan krijg je daar een constructief (jaja :P) antwoord op :)
<leoquant> hhehe
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> En voor de rest, ja, gaat het z'n gangetje hè :)
<timo^> hoe is het in huize leoquant?
<leoquant> druk druk helaas
<leoquant> met niks, en niet-leuke dingen
<timo^> :/
<timo^> jammer
<leoquant> maar das snel over
<timo^> werk en zo
<leoquant> hoop ik
<leoquant> nuh, eens in de zoveel tijd->onderzoeken
<leoquant> :/
<timo^> meh
<timo^> verder nog bijzondere dingen?
<leoquant> indeed, maar tis zowat weer klaar
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> mooi :)
<StefandeVries> O. Mijn. God.
<StefandeVries> :D
<leoquant> wassup?
<StefandeVries> Ik stat te trillen!
<timo^> wat is er StefandeVries
<timo^> wow
<StefandeVries> 200 man, staande ovatie.
<timo^> ik wist niet dat ik zo eng was
<leoquant> haha ツ
<timo^> ah, daarom
<StefandeVries> Aria -> :D
<timo^> gefeliciteerd StefandeVries :D
<leoquant> super kick
<timo^> ah, voor je docent :)
<timo^> het ging dus goed :D
<StefandeVries> Hij stond te kijken. Van: huh? Kijken op z'n planning, 'het is toch afgelopen?'
<timo^> leuk! :)
<StefandeVries> Oh, prachtig.
<StefandeVries> iedereen voelde elkaar aan.
<StefandeVries> 15 man, uiteindelijk
<timo^> zo hoort het :)
<leoquant> ja ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik moest een traantje wegpinken bij het einde, eerlijk gezegd :')
<timo^> :)
<leoquant> die dingen gebeuren
<timo^> en dat is goed
<timo^> dat mag
<StefandeVries> Op 't hoogtepunt zag ik mensen in 't publiek vanuit m'n ooghoek al opstaan.
<StefandeVries> (Of ze weg wilden rennen, weet ik niet)
<timo^> heb je een opname o.i.d.?
<timo^> :P
<leoquant> geweldige ervaring dus, nee niet wegrennen!:P
<timo^> gaaf!
<timo^> zong je ook, of was je enkel pianist?
<StefandeVries> Nee, die mogen we niet maken, in verband met copyright enzo. Zo mag ik ook de arrangementen die ik zelf gemaakt heb niet vrijgeven. :S
<StefandeVries> Nee, Aria is een instrumentaal stuk, dus ik speelde piano en ik dirigeerde.
<timo^> :)
 * timo^ zoek eens aria op
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyrMptUz3o0&feature=related
<leoquant> back later....
<timo^> tot dan :)
<StefandeVries> En daar een eigen arrangement op gemaakt, voor 15 instrumenten
<StefandeVries> Tot later, leoquant :D
<timo^> Wauw! Wat een prachtig stuk!
<timo^> en wat een prachtige koreaan :P
<StefandeVries> Die pizzicato violen en de hoorns hadden wij ook. En dat is mooi.
<StefandeVries> Dwarsfluuit, klarinet.
<StefandeVries> En ik heb de synthesizer bij me, daar heb ik de xylofoon mee gedaan. :P
<StefandeVries> Ik zat er op 't end net zo bij als Allevi zelf. xD
<StefandeVries> timo^, lijkt het je mooi?
<timo^> de voorstelling van hoe dat voelt? Of het stuk? Allebei écht geweldig
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> Ik kon m'n handen eerst niet stil genoeg krijgen om te spelen.
<StefandeVries> Dat was wel genant
<timo^> ghehe
<StefandeVries> 'Maar toen werd ik één met het instrument...' :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, eigenlijk nam ik gewoon diep adem.
<timo^> en begon je te spelen
<timo^> en toen, ging het vanzelf :)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> In 't begin iets te snel, maar toen 't orkest inzette kwam 't allemaal weer goed.
<timo^> :)
<StefandeVries> Zit er een viool naast je, die zet in, rilling..zo mooi.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, de donatie is gister op de bus gegaan; waarschijnlijk is-ie morgen verwerkt en is het geld op de rekening van de stichting aangekomen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries, je eerste donatie is ook aangekomen.
<StefandeVries> :')
<StefandeVries> Ik met m'n grote geduld. :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat zei onze penningmeester. Hij zal de volgende donatie terugstorten als die binnen is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat kan nog even duren, want de rekening wordt niet dagelijks nagekeken. ;)
<StefandeVries> De eerste is aangekomen..wist hij ook wanneer?
<StefandeVries> En de tweede mogen jullie houden, dat is geen probleem.
<StefandeVries> Beter een keer te vaak dan een keer te weinig.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet niet wanneer de eerste storting is binnengekomen. Mogelijk ben je wel op het verkeerde been gezet omdat op de site de update status op de 25e stond, terwijl dat niet zo was. Ik heb het weekeinde een Drupal module geupdate, en oude data er weer opgezet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus het kan goed zijn dat jouw overschrijving al voor het weekeinde op de rekening stond.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, ik vind het niet erg. :)
<StefandeVries> Nee, want toen was het nog niet afgeschreven. althans, niet voor zover ik kon zien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, beide donaties zijn volledig van jullie. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, thx. Dan geef ik dat door aan de penningmeester.
<StefandeVries> Is goed.
<StefandeVries> Ik had je mail over MwanzoBot trouwens ontvangen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal het meteen even doen voordat ik het vergeet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als het goed is ligt er morgen een brief in de bus met de rest.
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<StefandeVries> Een init-script lijkt mij het handigst.
<StefandeVries> Nou, goed. Wordt even afwachten, natuurlijk. De details van alles zienw e dan wel. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lijkt mij ook. Ik heb al een scriptje gevonden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En aangepast.
<StefandeVries> naar wat?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Naar wat ik ongeveer verwacht waar je de executable zal neerpoffen e.d. :)
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Naam mwanzo bot, beschrijving e.d. gewijzigd.
<StefandeVries> Is goed dan :)
<StefandeVries> Ik wacht op de brief en dan kijken we verder.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geef het maar door als je de boel draaiende hebt met start-stop-daemon, dan is zo'n init script zo gepiept denk ik.
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar moet ik nog even naar kijken.
<StefandeVries> Ik kan in Python ook een process laten spawnen, en dan is een init-script zelfs genoeg.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je ook een pid file aangemaakt vanuit Python?
<StefandeVries> (MwanzoBot kan door de botops worden afgesloten, via IRC)
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Maar naar start-stop-daemon moet ik nog even kijken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> start-stop-daemon kan ook een pid file maken geloof ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zit volgens mij ook in het init script die mogelijkheid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, is niet zo belangrijk denk ik. Als het maar draaid. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> t
<StefandeVries> start-stop-daemon doet hetzelfde als wat MwanzoBot nu al doet.
<StefandeVries> Voglens mij.
<StefandeVries> Een proces aanroepen dat MwanzoBot start en vervolgens zichzelf afsluit, toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, dat zou kunnen. Maar blijft het proces van Mwanzobot ook draaien als de gebruiker die het heeft opgestart zijn sessie beeindigd?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft op m'n netbook altijd gewerkt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan kan het ook zonder start-stop-daemon denk ik.
<StefandeVries> Ja, het is voor mij eenvoudig om het alsnog met start-stop te doen, maar als 't zo ook op de comm.server blijkt te werken lijkt me het sneller om het zo te doen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Gewoon doen wat het makkelijkst werkt. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De webserver doet het in ieder geval al. http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/
<StefandeVries> En welke systeemdirectory zit daarachter?
<StefandeVries> Dan pas ik het configuratiebestand alvast aan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar kan je nog niet bij.
<StefandeVries> Dat maakt nu ook nog niet uit, maar dan pas ik eht alvast aan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat bedoel je precies met systeemdirectory en configuratiebestand dan?
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik neem aan dat de bestanden die je via de website kunt bereiken ook op e server een directory hebben.
<StefandeVries> Concreet, waar kan mwanzobot de meetinglogs kwijt?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, zo. /srv/mwanzobot/
<StefandeVries> Merci :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar er is een symlink van /home/stefan/www naar /srv/mwanzobot
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat werkt wellicht handiger.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je alles dicht bij elkaar staan.
<StefandeVries> Alle paths zijn hardcoded in het configbestand, dus dat maakt niet heel veel uit.
<StefandeVries> Maar de /home-benadering is inderdaad logischer voor het oog  :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Wat het handigst is voor je. :)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb het configuratiebestand voor de communityserver zover klaar.
<StefandeVries> 't Wordt wat. :D
<StefandeVries> leoquant, goedeavond. o/
<timo^> 'avond leoquant
<leoquant> hoi lui
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi StefandeVries.. zou het lukken om donderdag de boel aan de praat te hebben? Dan hebben we een vergadering met de stichting.
<StefandeVries> Ehm, als de brief morgen binnenkomt zou dat - in theorie - moeten lukken.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik hou nog even een slag om de arm ivm met tijd.
<StefandeVries> 80% kans van wel :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anders doen we het wel zonder hoor. Maar het is wel errug handig zo'n bot.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb morgen vrij van school, maar ben een beetje afhankelijk van op welk tijdstip de key binnenkomt.
<MwanzoBot> Test, test!
<StefandeVries> Oké, hij luistert weer. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lol
<StefandeVries> Hij is er klaar voor :D
<StefandeVries> "Dir": 	{'meetinglogssystem': '/home/stefan/www/',
<StefandeVries> 					 'meetinglogsweb': 'http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/'}
<StefandeVries> Ah, dát wilde ik nog inbouwen.
<StefandeVries> De directory voor de factoids..
<StefandeVries> Moet natuurlijk ook via het configbestand kunnen.
<StefandeVries> Gebeurd.
<StefandeVries> leoquant, MwanzoBot komt morgen of overmorgen online via de communityserver.
<leoquant> geweldig!
<leoquant> superbot super server
<leoquant> goed huwlijk
<leoquant> e
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo..mensen op de juiste plaats. ;)
<timo^> :)
<timo^> StefandeVries: hoe is het eigenlijk met de MwanzoBand? :P
<StefandeVries> Geen idee :P
<timo^> een beetje RIP? :P
<StefandeVries> We hebben geen goede muzikanten.
<StefandeVries> Op mij na.
<StefandeVries> xD
<StefandeVries> :')
<StefandeVries> Zo, dat was arrogant. En onwaar.
<timo^> arrogant zeker, onwaar weet ik niet
<timo^> ik heb jou nog nooit gehoord ;)
<StefandeVries> En ik jou ook niet. :)
<timo^> dusch, wanneer kom je naar Apeldoorn? :P
<StefandeVries> Hmm, niet? :P
<StefandeVries> Kom jij maar naar Heerlen.
<StefandeVries> Of wacht tot ik naar Nijmegen ga. :P
<timo^> kan ook
<timo^> hoelang nog? :P
<StefandeVries> Juni/juli.
<timo^> klopt het dat Minecraft niet met Open JDK werkt? :(
 * timo^ MOEST het uitproberen van een vriend 'Het is écht geweldig'
<timo^> nou, woehoe
<timo^> eens kijken in W2K
<leoquant> Ronnie, werkt password recovery op het nieuwe forum?
<timo^> ben je je password kwijt dan?
<leoquant> ja
<timo^> :/
<leoquant> test inlog recovery toestanden
<timo^> probeer het eens :)
<leoquant> alles op zń tijd...:)
<Idroy> ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-29
<leoquant> hallo eindbaas kunnen we/ik wat voor u doen hier?
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant, Thomas_de_Graaff.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zo dan.
<leoquant> hoi allen
<StefandeVries> M'n tweede donatie is net van de rekening afgeschreven. Nou, dan is de plek voor MwanzoBot wel gerechtvaardigd. ;)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping?
<StefandeVries> Ey oh, Idroy :)
<Idroy> Ey oh StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, er ligt een brief van een zekere Thomas de Graaff in de brievenbus. Ik denk dat de YubiKey is aangekomen. ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik moet nog wachten tot de buurvrouw binnen is tot ik 'm binnen kan hengelen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik krijg 'm niet uit de brievenbus, dus 't wordt wat later. wachten tot m'n moeder thuis komt met de brievenbussleutel. :P
<Oer> brievenbus_kraker.i386.deb
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb even weer de flyer wat verandert http://ubuntuone.com/2eUNumtsfJuWkonjRlwzCo Ik vind hem wel goed zo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, post 'm maar even op het forum, dan kan iedereen er naar kijken.
<Idroy> heb het al gedaan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waarschijnlijk worden de flyers gesponsort, dus wellicht dat in één van de grijze ondervlakken nog logo's moeten komen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. :)
<Idroy> ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vind het erg goed gelukt. :)
<Idroy> Dankje :)
<StefandeVries> Idroy, 'Ubuntu software centrum' > 'Ubuntu softwarecentrum'
<Idroy> ah
<StefandeVries> Verder nog altijd prima :D
<Idroy> fixed, zal hem later wel weer even opnieuw uploaden
<Idroy> :D
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<Idroy> un
<StefandeVries> Damn, ik wil de brievenbus open maken..
<Idroy> whoops
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> waarvoor heb je die yubikey eigenlijk nodig?
<StefandeVries> Inloggen op de communityserver.
<Idroy> ah ok
<StefandeVries> Zodat MwanzoBot daarop kan draaien.
<Idroy> nice :)
<Idroy> even een live build proberen, ben er straks wel weer.
<MwanzoBot_> test
<StefandeVries> Wb, Idroy
<Idroy> :)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb 'm nu in handen :)
<Oer> ccccccccjhltdbtrigirgiknihdnhhnnilnutgrrggdu
<timo^> YubiKey?
 * Oer heeft een oude, en een nieuwe
<StefandeVries> Ja
 * timo^ enkel twee oude
<timo^> ccccccccjhhjgthkvbckdbngfckriennevcjcukgurek
<Oer> oude 1.3 werken prima, tenzij er een electrische ontlading is ergens, of je printer aangesloten word...
<timo^> ondersteunt geen static pw helaas
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je een momentje?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Jahoor
<StefandeVries> Wil je even naar ##PyTest komen?
<StefandeVries> !fact
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Prima.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, MwanzoBot onder dak zie ik?
<StefandeVries> Helemaal :)
<leoquant> of onder de pannen? great!
<leoquant> geeft ie keurig pootjes en is braaf?
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> Hij geeft pootjes.
<StefandeVries> Helemaal braaf.
<StefandeVries> Testmeeting leverde een prachtige log op.
<StefandeVries> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log6142112955422.txt
<StefandeVries> leoquant, op zoek naar een volgend project. :D
<leoquant> yeah
<StefandeVries> Kan jij er misschien een melding van maken op de Mwanzo Mailing List?
<StefandeVries> Dat MwanzoBot verhuisd is, maar dat de bestaande logs gewoon met de 'oude' URLs beschikbaar blijven?
<leoquant> ja dat wordt dan vanavond. is goed
<StefandeVries> Is prima :)
<StefandeVries> HEeft geen haast.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ff reboot
<commandoline_> StefandeVries: wat heb je veranderd? mwanzobot2moinmoin werkt niet meer :(
<commandoline_> ( http://mwanzobot2moinmoin.appspot.com/ )
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niks veranderd, commandoline_
<StefandeVries> Niks daaraan
<commandoline_> geen spatie veranderd in de logs, ofzo?
<commandoline_> in het logformaat?
<commandoline_> aangezien de parser niet erg slim is :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat deel van de code is al oud en niet veranderd in een paar maanden :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eten, tot zo.
<commandoline_> nou ja, dat kan ik niet veranderen nu.
<commandoline_> ga later wel 's debuggen.
<commandoline_> ok, dan is het mijn probleem denk ik.
<commandoline_> of die privmsg's parsed 'ie niet goed ofzo
<commandoline_> privé stemmingen, bedoel ik.
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<Ronnie> hoi
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> :D
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik wacht nog even met de review van je merge, het kan zijn dat de link naar de donatie pagina nog eens gaat veranderen en er moeten ook icoontjes van HCC en BIT in de footer komen
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Idroy> ja ik heb nog even naar die icoontjes gekeken
<Idroy> kon het zelf niet zo 1 2 3 erin zetten, aangezien ik nogal slecht ben met html en css :P
<Idroy> ik zag wel dat die footer op de gewone website wel al die logo' s heeft
<Ronnie> Idroy: hier een voorbeeldje (HTML en CSS moeten wel gescheiden worden)
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/862567/
<Idroy> ok, ik zal het even downloaden, en dan kijk ik er morgen wel naar
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-01
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot \o/
<timo^> jeeh
<timo^> vanavond mag ie weer dienst doen
<StefandeVries> Ja, bij de stichting.
<StefandeVries> Goed dat-ie nu ergens anders is.
<StefandeVries> (En dat ik m'n netbook weer ter beschikking heb. xD)
<timo^> StefandeVries: en ook bij het VT (In #-meeting
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<leoquant> timo^, ik wil geen cookies toestaan, enkel voor vooraf aangegeven sites, omdat ik niet steeds wil inloggen voor bep. sites hoe te handelen?
<timo^> Firefox?
<leoquant> ja
<timo^> Bewerken-->Voorkeuren
<leoquant> ja: privacy?
<timo^> idd
<timo^> daar uit het keuzemenuutje: 'Aangepaste instellingen voor geschiedenis'
<leoquant> cookies uitzonderingen, maar daar loop ik vast
<leoquant> ja ok
<leoquant> gedaan
<timo^> Daar vinkje weghalen voor 'cookies toestaan'
<leoquant> ja
<timo^> en in de uitzonderingen kun je een whitelist van voor jou goede sites maken, die dus cookies mogen opslaan
<leoquant> en niet de geschiedenis wissen? na elke sessie?
<timo^> Dat kan, maar dan worde alle (dus ook alle cookies, zelfs die uit de whitelist!) verwijderd
<timo^> worden zelfs
<timo^> na elke keer als je ff sluit
<leoquant> cookies daar niet aanvinkn dus.?
<timo^> even een stappenplannetje:
<leoquant> ok
<timo^> 1.- haal het vinkje weg voor 'Cookies van Websites accepteren'
<timo^> 2.- klik op uitzonderingen
<timo^> 3.- tik daar een websiteadres in die cookies mag gebruiken
<timo^> vervolgens klik je op 'toestaan'
<leoquant> gedaan
<timo^> dan zou het moeten werken
<leoquant> en het vinkje bij webgeschiedenis wissen?
<leoquant> niet aanvinken?
<timo^> dan kun je in dat venstertje een mooie whitelist maken van 'goede' websites, en worden andere cookies de deur gewezen
<timo^> leoquant: doe maar niet, dan is het idee weg
<timo^> zie eerder: [19:08] <timo^> Dat kan, maar dan worde alle (dus ook alle cookies, zelfs die uit de whitelist!) verwijderd
<timo^> na elke sessie
<leoquant> ok check
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> alleen een online krant doet het niet
<leoquant> dank je wel voor de tips ツ de rest is ok
<timo^> Dan zul je die online krant moeten whitelisten ;)
<leoquant> had ik uiteraard....
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> voer het opnieuw ff in
<timo^> Op het forum gaf ook iemand 'ghostery' als tip, een privacy extensie, maar die ken ik verder niet, en ik houd het liever bij de (meestal goede) opties van FireFox zelf. Better safe then sorry :)
<leoquant> ik ken die plugin
<leoquant> hij is goed
<leoquant> brb
<StefandeVries> timo^, than* :P
<timo^> oops
<timo^> :P
<timo^> nouja, de essentie blijft :P
<leoquant> die krant kan de boom in timo^
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Welcome back, leoquant.
<StefandeVries> Haha :P
<leoquant> een website kan toch vragen om cookie toestemming is dat correct?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> zo doen we het dan
<leoquant> plus een behoorlijke "whitelist"
<leoquant> timo^, \o/ thx
<OerHeks> opt-in dus, netjes.
<timo^> geen dank
<leoquant> OerHeks, weet je, het wemelt van de cookie killers/cleaners etc
<leoquant> ik hou het op noscrypt
<leoquant> i
<timo^> ach, ik vind dat men niet zo hysterisch moet doen. Ze mógen van mij info opslaan, laat maar lekker gerichte advertenties zien, I don't care. Ik google veel dingen die ik in het échte leven niet veel gebruik
<StefandeVries> viagra? :P
<OerHeks> cookies zijn denk ik het probleem niet, flashcookies wel. en tracking van een pc, is zo makkelijk, zie maar eens wat je voor browser info geeft, http://www.watismijnip.nl/ is een mooi voorbeeld
<timo^> StefandeVries: Spamfilter :P
<leoquant> jaaa flashcookies zijn evil
<OerHeks> eigenlijk vind ik pagina's met popups niet aardig.
<timo^> idd
<timo^> die klik ik zo snel mogelijk weg
<timo^> m.u.v. de Piratenbaai natuurlijk :P
<leoquant> ssst!
<leoquant> hiatenpaai bedoel je
<leoquant> ok
<timo^> Oops, sorry :P
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> (ik moest toch érgens aan W2000 komen :') )
<leoquant> hehe
<timo^> dat opstartdeuntje is zo mooi :P
<leoquant> nou ik ga
<leoquant> morgen terug...:P
<leoquant> doeg
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping
<Idroy> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy oooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Heej.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-02
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping.
<leoquant> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<leoquant> ou est la bot
<timo^> 'eey' leoquant
<leoquant> timo^, hoi
<StefandeVries> Ja,d aar heb ik Thomas voor nodig.
<StefandeVries> Ik verwacht van de communityserver wel een iets stabielere connectie..
<StefandeVries> Gisteren heeft MwanzoBot een ping timeout ervaren nota bene tijdens de meeting van het vergaderteam.
<StefandeVries> En hij is er nog niet.
<leoquant> tja dat is bijzonder jammer
<StefandeVries> Ja. Vooral omdat het met JFL ook een paar keer gebeurd is.
<StefandeVries> Dan had ik net zo goed m'n netbook kunnen blijven gebruiken.
<leoquant> it happens. ik zou niet zo snel conclusies trekken
<leoquant> hopelijk komt het goed
<leoquant> met de up-time
<StefandeVries> Ik betwijfel het, gezien het vaker gebeurd is.
<StefandeVries> Maar hoop houden kan altijd :)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> (Beter dan pessimisme)
<leoquant> yep!
<leoquant> brak het de meeting gisteren?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> of kwam de bot terug?
<leoquant> o....
<timo^> nope
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> En zelfs dan was het niet voort te zetten
<leoquant> :/ erg jammer
<StefandeVries> (twee logs dan)
<timo^> er was al een kleine hick up
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<timo^> en toen knalde -ie er helemaal uit :/
<leoquant> ik moet zeggen dat ik in meeting ook wel eens helemaal vastloop
<StefandeVries> Leuk dat MwanzoBot daar niets aan kon oen.
<leoquant> eigenlijk heeel vaak
<leoquant> en dan als client
<leoquant> begint met lags
<leoquant> eindeloze lags
<timo^> ook niks tegen jou hoor StefandeVries
<leoquant> andere kanalen niets an de hand
<leoquant> nee die bot is ok
<StefandeVries> timo^, weet ik.
<timo^> oké, dan is het goed ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb 'm geschreven, hallo. :P
<StefandeVries> Het was eerst een bugfestijn, maar dat is nu opgelost :P
<timo^> [15:29] <StefandeVries> Leuk dat MwanzoBot daar niets aan kon oen.
<timo^> ik vatte eerst die oen fout op
<StefandeVries> doen*
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> daar had idd een d tje voor gemoeten ;)
<StefandeVries> Zelfs ik maak wel eens fouten.
 * StefandeVries kucht.
<StefandeVries> :P
<leoquant> ahuum
<leoquant> die server-host/namen zullen we niet noemen, /heeft een goede uptime toch?
<StefandeVries> Dat blijkt.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens eens herstarten.
<StefandeVries> 'm*
<StefandeVries> Mijn hemel, wat een typfaal vandaag.
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<StefandeVries> De server is geupdate en herstart.
<leoquant> jaaa??
<StefandeVries> -.-
<leoquant> kijk
<timo^> maar de bot niet?
<StefandeVries> Waarom wist ik dat niet, en waarom moest dat op zo'n knullig tijdstip? :P
<timo^> ehrr
<timo^> MwanzoBot: \o/
<leoquant> sinds wanneer ben je lid van de/het beheer? twee dagen. zoiets groeit vanzelf StefandeVries
<leoquant> en voila
<leoquant> misschien een serverbeheer(s) channel?
<leoquant> (een ideetje)
<timo^> #ubuntu-nl-beheer?
<timo^> #ubuntu-nl-beheer ?
<leoquant> bestaat dat?
<timo^> aanklikbaar
<timo^> geen idee
<timo^> nee dus :P
<StefandeVries> Nou ja.
<StefandeVries> Hij is er weer.
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> wth
<leoquant> wie deed dat!?
<StefandeVries> Ik vermoed jij. :P
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS0upqiY8AA  Dat wordt m'n volgende stuk. :D
<StefandeVries> En nu ben ik ff afk
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> bacl later
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ik heb gisteren tijdens de meeting toen mwanzobot uitviel de server gepingt, maar die was gewoon bereikbaar hoor, geen enkel probleem.
<timo^> ha Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ligt toch aan de bot denk ik dan..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hallo timo^
<StefandeVries> Oké. Zonder je woord voor een moment te betwijfelen(echt), betwijfel ik wel of de netwerkconnectie de volledige 24/7 up is geweest. MwanzoBot herstelt automatisch van verbroken connecties en die kwam niet terug.
<StefandeVries> Daarbij is dit in de maanden op m'n eigen netbook niet gebeurd.
<StefandeVries> Plus: er staat niks in de code dat de specifieke ping timeout kan veroorzaken, gezien een ping altijd beantwoord wordt, preventief zelfs
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop dat het niet vaker gebeurd.
<StefandeVries> (Als de fout aan mwanzobot lag, was het een Connection reset by peer geweest en geen ping timeout)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mm... vreemd dan.
<StefandeVries> Gebeurt*
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De toekomst zal het uitwijzen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar ik kon de server echt gewoon pingen toe mwanzobot uitviel.
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar het hoeft maar een kleine hick-up te zijn geweest, een seconde is genoeg. Dan sluit het onderliggende C-model alle connecties vanzelf en kan de bot niks meer.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dat lijkt me  niet handig dan. Is het niet mogelijk om de bot iets robuuster te maken?
<StefandeVries> Erm, dat lijkt me niet de meest gewenste oplossing.
<StefandeVries> Dit is een probleem dat alle services op de server treft, niet alleen MwanzoBot.
<StefandeVries> Ik kan de bot voorzien van een autoherstart(dat zit erin, maar heeft om een of andere reden niet gwerkt), maar daar los je systeemwijd niks mee op.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De website was niet uitgevallen hoor.
<StefandeVries> Ik zeg; het hoeft ook maar een seconde te zijn, een kleine hik is genoeg.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Nu, even afwachten dan hoe het in de toekomst gaat.
<StefandeVries> Als er net op dat moment geen http-request voor de site binnenkomt, merk je het niet, omdat die connectie niet persistent is.
<StefandeVries> De sockets van MwanzoBot/IRC wel.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anders moet je idd. andere hosting zoeken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je gaf hierboven aan dat de server is herstart?
<StefandeVries> Neuh, ik verwacht niet dat het vaak voorkomt.
<StefandeVries> Ja, die indruk kreeg ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Bedoel je de communityserver als geheel?
<StefandeVries> Toen ik gister inlogde zag ik dat er updates in de rij stonden en dat het systeem herstart moest worden.
<StefandeVries> Beide meldingen zijn nu verdwenen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal eens kijken wanneer de server herstart is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat zou Ronnie dan gedaan moeten hebben, want alle andere beheerders waren in de meeting van de stichting.
<StefandeVries> En als dat zo is, dan werkt de opstartdaemon voor MwanzoBot niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat lijkt me ook vreemd, want die heb ik nog getest.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En die werkte.
<StefandeVries> (Als het systeem herstart is)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lijkt me sterk dat die nu ineens niet meer zou werken.
<StefandeVries> Tsja, hoe verklaar je dan dat de bot niet meer online kwam?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat de server niet is geherstart eerlijk gezegd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dat de bot om een andere reden er mee is gestopt.
<StefandeVries> Ja om wat ik al heb uitgelegd net.
<StefandeVries> Ik denk ook niet dat de server is herstart eerlijk gezegd, maar vond het vreemd dat die meldingen ineens verdwenen waren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik moet zeggen dat een ssh verbinding naar de communityserver soms ook verbroken raakt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zou dat hetzelfde probleem kunnen zijn?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (Wanneer je een ssh verbinding open laat staan sluit die naar verloop van tijd)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (Maar alleen als je niks doet volgens mij)
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar zit een idle disconnect op.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan is dat niet de oorzaak.
<StefandeVries> Het kan ook een connectieverlies zijn, maar de idle disconnect is aannemelijker.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wanneer ik bezig ben gaat de verbinding nooit verloren, dus dat is idd. aannemelijker.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-03
<StefandeVries> Ik ben de handleiding voor MwanzoBot aan het schrijven.
<StefandeVries> Aangezien er wat dingen veranderd zijn, zoals ! voor de factoids en het nu ondersteunen van twee typen stemmingen.
<leoquant> hallo PvandeWyngaerde
<leoquant> welkom bij mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Hallo Thomas_de_Graaff.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dames, heren: de herschreven handleiding voor ons botje: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/MwanzoBot.pdf
<MwanzoBot> Leest en wordt wijs. ;)
<PvandeWyngaerde> LaTeX !
<PvandeWyngaerde> StefandeVries:   uw e -accent van privé (bij stemming) is niet goed doorgekomen in de pdf
<PvandeWyngaerde> deze bot heeft andere meetingfunctionaliteiten dan de meetingbot/meetingology
<PvandeWyngaerde> de handleiding ziet er in elk geval beter uit dan wat hier nog staat: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MwanzoBot
<PvandeWyngaerde> klein vraagje,   waarom is het anomvote met M, en niet met N (anoNiem ? )
<PvandeWyngaerde> StefandeVries:  in de pdf: s/waarschuuwen/waarschuwen
<PvandeWyngaerde> wb StefandeVries, heb je mijn eerdere opmerkingen gezien ?
<StefandeVries> Hallo PvandeWyngaerde, die heb ik niet gezien.
<StefandeVries> Wat zei u?
<PvandeWyngaerde> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/03/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.html
<StefandeVries> Die fouten zijn lokaal al 2 minuten daarna aangepast, maar ik heb het nieuwe bestand nog niet geüpload. :)
<StefandeVries> Dank voor het meekijken :)
<StefandeVries> Hij heeft andere functionaliteiten, maar is ook meer dan een meetingbot.
<StefandeVries> Alleen de belangrijkste meetingdingen zitten erin.
<StefandeVries> Anomvote is een foutje van mij.
<StefandeVries> Dat moet inderdaad anonvote zijn.
<StefandeVries> (En dat met een Engelstalige moeder :D)
<PvandeWyngaerde> is er ergens zo een meeting report te zien ?
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn gewoon .txt bestanden
<StefandeVries> HTML heb ik eerst wel gehad, maar vond ik onnodig.
<StefandeVries> + plain text neemt minder ruimte in.
<StefandeVries> En bandbreedte.
<PvandeWyngaerde> ok, meetingology heeft meerdere uitvoerbestanden, ook moin,   maar niet alle commando's werden correct geregistreerd blijkbaar tijdens de laatste meeting op ons kanaal. (het was de eerste keer dat we zoiets gebruikten)
<StefandeVries> Klopt, hij is buggy en wordt niet meer actief ontwikkeld.
<StefandeVries> Wij gebruikten 'm eerst ook, maar door de bugs ben ik een eigen gestart.
<PvandeWyngaerde> er was dit weekend een hackweekend voor de bots hoorde ik van alanbell
<StefandeVries> Het is een kleine moeite om een omzetter te schrijven, maar ik zie de directe noodzaak niet :)
<StefandeVries> Ik herstart 'm even om de anon/anom door te voeren.
<StefandeVries> Zo. Dank, PvandeWyngaerde :)
<PvandeWyngaerde> graag gedaan
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik heb de wiki aangepast zodat de link naar de handleiding verwijst naar de nieuwe handleiding: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/MwanzoBot.pdf
<StefandeVries> PvandeWyngaerde, ook een LaTeX-gebruiker?
<leoquant> 1ok
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> eten
<PvandeWyngaerde> StefandeVries:  recent minder, maar vroeger heb ik er nog een verslag mee gemaakt, en een presentatie met latex beamer
<StefandeVries> FIjn systeem.
<PvandeWyngaerde> inderdaad
<PvandeWyngaerde> en een latex document herken je meteen
<StefandeVries> Gewoon omdat het imho prachtig uitziet.
<PvandeWyngaerde> heb je ook al geprobeerd om de export to html site te gebruiken ?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> commandoline heeft een moinmoin-omzetter gemaakt.
<StefandeVries> En daar laat ik het bij.
<PvandeWyngaerde> ok
<PvandeWyngaerde> ik ben weg, er komt nog bezoek
<StefandeVries> Tot later. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-04
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<timo^> ha Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-25
<Timo> trijntje: ping
<RawChid> Goede avond Timo
<Timo> avond RawChid
<Timo> wellicht kun jij ook antwoord op mijn vraag geven, mbt vertalen? :)
<RawChid> Wie weet...
<Timo> Voor Raring, wat moet er precies nog gebeuren? Want van de statuspagina word ik niet heel veel wijzer...
<RawChid> Zo te zien is die nog voor 12.10
<RawChid> Sorry, ik weet dat ook niet
<RawChid> De statuspagina is in ieder geval nog niet klaar voor 13.04
<RawChid> Ik zal even kijken of ik daar iets aan kan doen Timo
<Timo> Zou fijn zijn
<Timo> Maar anders stuur ik zo wel even een mailtje naar de lijst ;)
<RawChid> Maar officieel beginnen we pas naar de StringFreeze. En die is pas eind maart begreep van de de mailinglijst
<Timo> Eind maart?
<Timo> Dat is een kleine maand voor de release...
<Timo> Ze maken het wel close hè... :P
<Timo> Ik ben even douchen, brb!
<RawChid> Ja, dat is inderdaad close
<RawChid> Tot die tijd kan er eigenlijk (officieel) nog van alles veranderen. Dat kan als gevolg hebben dat de vertalingen die je doet verloren gaan
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule  UI Freeze is 21 maart
<RawChid> En dan hebben we tot ongeveer 18 april
<RawChid> En voor sommige pakketten maar tot 11 april (zoals bijv. de installer)
<RawChid> Ik heb de statuspagina even bijgewerkt.
<trijntje> pong timo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-26
<RawChid> trijntje: heb de statuspagina klaargezet voor Raring... Uuteraard nog leeg totdat we hebben afgesrpoken wat en hoe we het gaan doen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-28
<leoquant> hallo roidelapluie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-02
<trijntje> RawChid: ik denk dat we de vertalingen wel kunnen openen, als we tot de freeze wachten hebben we maar 3 weken ofzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-03
<DarkRaven> !over
<MichaelTel> 12:27:58 StefandeVries | Als CasW online komt:  feliciteer hem.
<MichaelTel> Dus bij deze: gefeliciteerd CasW
<CasW> Ghehe, dank je! :-D
